# Sticky  Urgent Pad Recording Alerts (EAST)



## PopcornGuy

POST GENERAL DISCUSSION AND FEEDBACK TO THE FOLLOWING THREAD:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7184224#post7184224

The purpose of this single forum thread is to allow TCF users in the Eastern Standard Time zone to receive an instant email notification when something scheduled later in the day is running late due to sports or other television events. If successful, a separate thread can be created for other time zones.

You can subscribe to a forum and at most get daily updates of new threads. This is too little, too late when it comes to network schedules changing due to that day's earlier programming. You can subscribe to a single thread...this one...and get an instant email notification when a post is made. You will need to visit this website to receive any further instant emails, so be sure to click on the link.

Please post for entire network changes, not just a single show. For example, when the earlier game/event ends and the lineup for the remainder of the day is determined, a post could state: "CBS prime time lineup pushed back 54 minutes for Sunday 3/29." Details for individual program times could be included.

PLEASE DO NOT POST FOR LATE RUNNING SPORTING EVENTS. You should automatically pad your sports recordings anyways. Most of us that plan on time-shifting a sporting event don't want to know anything about it (overtime/extra innings) before we watch it.

This should come in handy if the thread is used properly. Remember, posting general discussion and feedback directly to this thread will defeat its capabilities. I will revise this post with any suggested changes to the "posting rules".


----------



## JLucPicard

I hope this is the right use for this - if not, please delete.

It looks like programming on ESPN is delayed 20 minutes due to overrun caused by the Brett Favre press conference.

I don't know how ESPN usually makes up for these things, but at a minimum it appears the World Series of Poker coverage began 20 minutes late and was not joined in progress. As such, the second hour likely will run 20 minutes late as well.

I'm in the Central Time zone, but I believe this affects at least the Eastern & Central zones (sorry, can't speak for the left coast ).


----------



## JLucPicard

Sunday Night CBS Line Up Alert!!!

This information will be stated from the Central Time Zone, so apply as needed in your area.

_Cold Case_ will NOT air tonight. It will air next Sunday, and though I assume that will be the episode originally scheduled for tonight, I am not certain about that.

_60 Minutes_, _The Amazing Race_, and _Three Rivers_ will air tonight, pushed back as necessary due to the NY Jets/Buffalo Bills football game.

As of 7:03 Central Time, that game is still in progress in overtime with 3:45 left on the game clock.

Reschedule and pad as necessary!!! A one-hour pad will miss the end of the program. A one and a half hour pad would catch the end of the program, but again, _Cold Case_ won't air.

ETA - It looks like _60 Minutes_ began around 7:14/7:15 (Central Time). Add additional padding or, as I am doing, set a manual recording to eliminate excessive wasted space.


----------



## pdhenry

CBS will run about 1:14 late on the east coast.


----------



## phox_mulder

Even the Mountain Time Zone needs padding today, a real rarity.

15+ minutes should do it.

Cold Case will be a rerun.


phox


----------



## sieglinde

West Coast was lucky, 60 minutes was at the correct time.


----------



## trainman

sieglinde said:


> West Coast was lucky, 60 minutes was at the correct time.


Not luck, design.

There would have to be an _absolutely unprecedented_ delay in a football game for "60 Minutes" to be delayed on the West Coast -- we're talking something along the lines of a power failure caused by elephants stampeding across the field due to a UFO landing in a stadium parking lot. (The game last night was just under 4 hours long. A West Coast "60 Minutes" delay would happen at 5 hours and 45 minutes.)


----------



## sieglinde

Maybe the game could be interrupted by "balloon boy." Actually some baseball games have gone on that long but I think a NFL game going on that long would probably kill some of the players.


----------



## tbb1226

You guys are totally blowing the whole point of this thread with your copycat posting and irrelevant comments about West coast programming schedules


----------



## sieglinde

lack of humor.


----------



## lisamarietuck

thank you for clarifying this


----------



## valereee2000

It's not a matter of lack of sense of humor. It's that this could be a handy topic to be subscribed to, but only if it's used correctly.



sieglinde said:


> lack of humor.


----------



## sieglinde

whatever


----------



## Einselen

NCAA Basketball just ended and 60 min started about 50 min late so a 1 hr pad for CBS is needed for tonight.


----------



## JLucPicard

Eastern & Central Time Zone CBS - 

Masters coverage went a little over 10 minutes long. A 15 minute pad on Sunday, April 11 CBS programming should avoid missing anything.


----------



## daveak

Monday Night Football Delayed by at least 30mins.

http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/news/story?id=5569091



> Lightning delays Ravens-Jets kickoff
> EmailPrintComments
> By Rich Cimini
> ESPNNewYork.com
> Archive
> EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. -- It's raining on New York Jets owner Woody Johnson's parade.
> 
> Because of lightning in the area, the start of the Baltimore Ravens at Jets "Monday Night Football" game has been pushed back at least 30 minutes, the Jets announced in the press box.
> 
> The field and the stands at New Meadowlands Stadium have been cleared out -- no fans in the seats, no players on the field. There's a steady drizzle, but it's the lightning that is the reason for the delay.
> 
> Once the teams receive the go-ahead, the players still have to go through their usual pregame warm-ups.


----------



## JLucPicard

Eastern and Central Time Zone CBS Sunday night

For what it's worth, CBS football coverage in the Minneapolis area at least went one hour and seven minutes long.

As such, even if you padded The Amazing Race, Undercover Boss and/or CSI Miami by an hour, you're still gonna miss the end of the recording.

I deleted the scheduled recordings and set up appropriate manual recordings to catch The Amazing Race and CSI Miami without then having to record two-plus hours to get the entire show - never hurts to save drive space!


----------



## 59er

Thanks a lot for the update.


----------



## phox_mulder

First time in a long time, this even affects the Mountain Time Zone.

Everything pushed back 7-8 Minutes.

CSI Miami is no longer a new episode, it is a rerun in Mountain and Pacific.
CSI Miami will not air in the East or Central.


phox


----------



## pdhenry

He's gone...


----------



## Mike20878

pdhenry said:


> He's gone...


I had a feeling that was spam...


----------



## sieglinde

Who is he? The guy who was updating this thread?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

sieglinde said:


> Who is he? The guy who was updating this thread?


The post has been deleted. It didn't make any sense and was most likely a spam bot.



> using urgent pad recording alerts(EAST) when this session is pass then its automatically paid regarding your sports.it is mostly use for citizen call congress


----------



## sieglinde

All your base are belong to us.

Football is over in February. Peace will reign soon.


----------



## JLucPicard

Can we reserve posts here for the intended purpose of the thread, please?


----------



## JLucPicard

The Indianapolis/New England game ran a bit long with 60 Minutes starting about 12 minutes past the hour. A 15 minute pad on the CBS Sunday night programming should do the trick.


----------



## JLucPicard

The Miami/Oakland game ran a bit long with 60 Minutes starting about 13 minutes past the hour. A 15 minute pad on the CBS Sunday night programming should do the trick.


----------



## phox_mulder

JLucPicard said:


> The Miami/Oakland game ran a bit long with 60 Minutes starting about 13 minutes past the hour. A 15 minute pad on the CBS Sunday night programming should do the trick.


Chiefs/Seahawks on CBS was delayed by almost 25 minutes.

phox


----------



## JLucPicard

Not necessarily a 'pad recording' notice, but an 'immediate change of line up' note:

With the Vikings game being moved to Monday night, the Twin Cities area schedule was revised to carry the Steelers/Bengals game on CBS at noon. Normally with the Vikings shown at noon, and CBS being the "double header Sunday" network, the noon CBS game would not be televised in the local area. The DirecTV schedule (can't vouch for other carriers) still showed the 'fill in' programming on CBS (paid programming,etc), but the Steelers/Bengals game is actually airing.

By the way, FOX is airing the Packers/Lions game in place of the Vikings game.

For those interested and who may not know, the Vikings/Giants game was moved to Monday night with coverage beginning at 7:00 EST/6:00 CST and will air in those viewing areas on FOX. _House_ and _Lie to Me_ on 12/13 were repeats, so I'm not sure if they will air late night Monday/early Tuesday in the NY and MN viewing areas, or if they just won't air at all. Areas outside of the Vikings and Giants viewing areas should see no schedule change.


----------



## JLucPicard

CBS Football coverage in the Twin Cities (and probably elsewhere) ran long again by about 26 minutes. A half-hour pad for _The Amazing Race_ FINALE and other CBS Sunday night shows should be enough. This would not be the week to miss the end of _TAR_!


----------



## Inundated

I can confirm that for Cleveland, 25-26 minutes late. I think MIA/NYJ was their last game.


----------



## JLucPicard

Steelers/Jets game ran 18 minutes long 12/19. A half hour pad for _Survivor_ should be plenty to catch everything. And don't forget the reuinion show follows the finale.


----------



## phox_mulder

Denver/Oakland watchers (if any in non west coast-Mountain areas), 35 minutes of padding will be required.

Perhaps a little more in case the live Survivor Reunion show goes long like it usually does, couple minutes at the most.


phox


----------



## WhiskeyTango

NCAA basketball ran late on CBS. Pad at least 20 minutes.


----------



## JLucPicard

NCAA Basketball (and the obligatory blah, blah, blah afterwards followed by the multitude of commercials) wrapped up about 17 minutes after the hour. An 18-20 minute pad is required.

Personally, given the fact that the delay hit just over 15 minutes, I'm going the manual recording route to minimize wasted space by having to set a 30 minute pad to assure getting everything. Saves about 17 minutes on the front end and 13 more on the back end.


----------



## gregm

I'm told that American Idol ran long tonight by 2-3 minutes, so pad Bones to get the end.


----------



## JLucPicard

Coverage of the Masters Tournament on CBS ran long tonight, with _60 Minutes_ beginning at 12 minutes past the hour. A 15 minute pad for _The Amazing Race_, _Undercover Boss_, and/or _CSI:Miami_ would be in order.


----------



## restart88

This thread is helping to convince me to cut the cable and just watch whatever Netflix & Hulu offer. I'm almost as fed up with schedule changes as I am with commercials on live TV. Well I guess I have simple solutions to both problems.


----------



## jimp

FOX41 is preempting Glee for severe weather coverage. They don't have an ETA on when it might be re-airing yet.


----------



## sieglinde

Maybe they have to wait until the power comes back up.


----------



## jimp

They had no trouble running three hours of weather coverage in its place. They said they had to wait for approval from FOX to re-air. They added this on their page today:



> Pre-Empted Episodes of "Glee," "Raising Hope" to Air Sunday
> Updated: Apr 27, 2011 12:23 PM EDT
> The first-run episodes of "Glee" and "Raising Hope" that were pre-empted for continuing severe weather coverage this past Tuesday night will be shown in their entirety this Sunday afternoon on WDRB Fox 41. "Glee" will air at 5:00 PM and will be followed by "Raising Hope" at 6:30.


----------



## Krellion

Apologies for using this post, but I figured that due to the limited time until prime time shows begin (an hour and a quarter from now), that it would be useful for this.

As of today, Cox Communications in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia has moved all of their HD channels from the 700s and 800s to their SD channel number + 1000 (example: WTKR, which is at channel 3 on the SD side, now has its HD channel at 1003).

TiVo has not gotten the new channel numbers in place (neither has Zap2It), so any recordings scheduled for this evening (and until the update is in place) will have to be set up manually for the new channel numbers.

Hopefully Tribune (and TiVo) will get the new channel numbers in place soon. I'm not sure if pre-existing Season Passes will move to them or if they'll have to be recreated for the new channels.

Please create a separate thread in this forum for any discussions. Thanks.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

golf ran long ( 1 hr 4 minutes) PAD CBS shows tonight ( 8/14)


----------



## JLucPicard

26 minute Football overrun from the Jets Raiders game. A 30 minute pad on tonight's CBS line up should be sufficient to catch everything.


----------



## Krellion

As usual, football has run long on CBS this evening. 

30 minute pad recommended.


----------



## appleye1

Baseball is running long. If you're recording Terra Nova you'd better pad it. (Or just set up House to record.)


----------



## lpwcomp

The baseball game is in a rain delay. If it doesn't get cancelled, it might impact _*The X Factor*_. The hour buffer built-in to the schedule is almost gone. This is a public service announcement. I personally don't care.


----------



## JLucPicard

1/2 hour before _The X Factor _and baseball game is in the bottom of the 8th inning. It could run into the 7:00 CT hour and padding may be necessary to catch all of _The X Factor_.

Another related note: The DirecTV guide data shows tonight's (Thursday's) _The X Factor_ as identical to last night's episode (Judge's House No. 1). That certainly may be the episode that airs, but due to the duplicated guide data it is not picking up on my To Do List as it aired within the last 28 days.

May need to tell it to record tonight to get this episode.


----------



## unitron

JLucPicard said:


> 1/2 hour before _The X Factor _and baseball game is in the bottom of the 8th inning. It could run into the 7:00 CT hour and padding may be necessary to catch all of _The X Factor_.
> 
> Another related note: The DirecTV guide data shows tonight's (Thursday's) _The X Factor_ as identical to last night's episode (Judge's House No. 1). That certainly may be the episode that airs, but due to the duplicated guide data it is not picking up on my To Do List as it aired within the last 28 days.
> 
> May need to tell it to record tonight to get this episode.


Are you guys getting X Factor listed as 1 1/2 hours followed by (I think) New Girl, or listed as 2 hours?

I've seen other Tribune supplied listings that showed it at 90 minutes followed by a 30 minute show both for last night and tonight.


----------



## JLucPicard

unitron said:


> Are you guys getting X Factor listed as 1 1/2 hours followed by (I think) New Girl, or listed as 2 hours?
> 
> I've seen other Tribune supplied listings that showed it at 90 minutes followed by a 30 minute show both for last night and tonight.


My guide shows 2 hours.

Baseball ended in time for _The X Factor_ to start on time. No padding needed, but again, it may not record due to guide data info so you may need to intervene.


----------



## JLucPicard

*X FACTOR ON 10/16*

I know this is not the normal place for this, but as some have this thread set for immediate notification and you wouldn't be notified about the other thread until overnight, I wanted to post a link to the notification thread about X Factor airing a NEW episode tonight at 8:00ET/7:00 CT:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8757420#post8757420


----------



## unitron

Fox Sports hasn't bothered to tell Fox Broadcasting that tonight's World Series Game has been postponed until tomorrow night, so they think they're still showing the game, at least according to their website, so who knows what they'll run.

It would be nice if they'd re-air the Terra Nova and House episodes that got bumped by 45 minutes a week or two ago, so that we TiVo'ers could get one hour recordings of each.

I'm putting this here for non-baseball watchers who might want to see if Fox subs in something tonight they do care about.

Although it'll probably be a re-run of one of those stupid "reality" shows.

EDIT:

This just in, 2 Glee re-runs.

http://www.fox.com/schedule/


----------



## sieglinde

Meh, when is the 6th game on, tonight?


----------



## lpwcomp

sieglinde said:


> Meh, when is the 6th game on, tonight?


"Lord willin' and the crick don't rise"


----------



## sieglinde

The crick rose and the 7th game is on Friday.


----------



## unitron

sieglinde said:


> The crick rose and the 7th game is on Friday.


Wouldn't that be the 6th game?

Did Fox show Bones episodes last night, and were they re-runs?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

unitron said:


> Wouldn't that be the 6th game?
> 
> Did Fox show Bones episodes last night, and were they re-runs?


No. Game 6 was last night, game 7 tonight.


----------



## unitron

WhiskeyTango said:


> No. Game 6 was last night, game 7 tonight.


Then sieglinde is misinformed about the levels of local bodies of water.


----------



## JLucPicard

Please do not use this thread for discussions? Thank you.


----------



## JLucPicard

*NOTE: THE AMAZING RACE on Sunday, Nov 27th*

A day early for this, but it gives time to make adjustments as needed....

For those that record _The Amazing Race_, then record _The Good Wife_ and _CSI: Miami_ to make sure you get the end of _TAR_, CBS has scheduled two repeat episodes of _Person of Interest_ this Sunday following _TAR_.

If you have an SP for _Person of Interest_ that includes repeats, you should be good to go. If not, you may want to actually pad _The Amazing Race_ to assure getting the entire show as there is a late football game on CBS (3:00 Central Time) this week.


----------



## JLucPicard

CBS coverage of the Denver v San Diego game ran 55 minutes long. For those in the affected time zones a one-hour pad for _The Amazing Race_ will be necessary to catch the ending. A good alternative at this point would be to set a manual recording for tonight's ep and save some space.


----------



## JLucPicard

For those zones affected by such things, the CBS Football coverage seemed to run over just 15 minutes tonight, so a 15 minute pad of CBS Sunday night programming should be sufficient.


----------



## Einselen

JLucPicard said:


> For those zones affected by such things, the CBS Football coverage seemed to run over just 15 minutes tonight, so a 15 minute pad of CBS Sunday night programming should be sufficient.


This seems to apply to select markets as my market did not have a late game and everything seems on schedule.


----------



## sieglinde

It rarely if ever affects the West Coast.


----------



## bud8man

What we really need is for TiVo to come up and say, hey, this show is preceded by a live show. Would you like to pad it? Just like it does for live shows.
I just automatically pad CBS on Sunday Nights. Although I missed a CSI Miami or 2 last season and never got back into it. 
Of course on CBS most shows that get the dreaded Sunday night prime time slot are next to get the AX anyway.
First it was the FBI missing person show, and then Cold Case. Miami will be next.


----------



## JLucPicard

12/11/11

CBS Coverage of the Raiders/Packers game went over by 41 minutes. A 30-minute pad will not be enough to catch the end of the CBS Sunday night programs. You will need one hour or set up manual recordings (for those affected by such things).


----------



## lpwcomp

I gave up @ a month ago and padded my SP for CSI Miami by an hour.


----------



## JLucPicard

*Survivor Alert!*

CBS coverage of the Patriots/Broncos game ran 34 minutes over.

If you are recording Survivor and the Reunion Show, you will want to either pad an hour, or set manual recordings to save some space.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

No surprise, Amazing Race running 20+ minutes late east coat. Padding needed.


----------



## Amnesia

What do you mean no surprise? It's a big surprise! Football season is over. I thought we were done with that sh....stuff...


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Amnesia said:


> What do you mean no surprise? It's a big surprise! Football season is over. I thought we were done with that sh....stuff...


I don't mean to be carrying on a conversation in the alert thread but football isn't the only sport broadcast on CBS. Yesterday was golf. The next two Sundays they have college basketball. Going into March and March Madness, expect more of the same. Keep an eye out.


----------



## sieglinde

Golf is usually more problematic than basketball. What usually blindsides me are sports I don't follow at all such as tennis.


----------



## ronsch

CBS is running 12 minutes behind on the east coast due to the overrun by the Basketball selection show.

Pad accordingly.


----------



## tiams

ronsch said:


> CBS is running 12 minutes behind on the east coast due to the overrun by the Basketball selection show.
> 
> Pad accordingly.


TAR started on time here (eastern time zone)


----------



## phox_mulder

ronsch said:


> CBS is running 12 minutes behind on the east coast due to the overrun by the Basketball selection show.
> 
> Pad accordingly.


Selection show didn't run long.

Perhaps you had a local portion that did?

phox


----------



## ronsch

phox_mulder said:


> Selection show didn't run long.
> 
> Perhaps you had a local portion that did?
> 
> phox


You could be correct. I just know it started 12 minutes late here.


----------



## tiams

ronsch said:


> You could be correct. I just know it started 12 minutes late here.


Better safe than sorry, so thanks for posting.


----------



## Einselen

It would be safe to assume you should pad tonight on CBS as they have the NCAA tournament coverage. The current game still has 8 min left in the second half and the next game is scheduled to start at 5:30 even though the guide says it was supposed to start at 5:00. Not sure why CBS likes to kid themselves like this, they need to learn from FOX.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Einselen said:


> It would be safe to assume you should pad tonight on CBS as they have the NCAA tournament coverage. The current game still has 8 min left in the second half and the next game is scheduled to start at 5:30 even though the guide says it was supposed to start at 5:00. Not sure why CBS likes to kid themselves like this, they need to learn from FOX.


Just to add, game 1 was given a 2.5 hour time slot and is running a half hour beyond that. Game 2 is scheduled for only 2 hours and like you said, the start has been pushed back giving only 1.5 hours.


----------



## ronsch

CBS is running 43 minutes late (at least here anyway)


----------



## ronsch

CBS is running 20 minutes late on the east coast due to basketball.

Pad accordingly.


----------



## Krellion

Due to golf, CBS is running 51 minutes late this evening for EDT/CDT. Please pad or modify your recordings as needed.


----------



## phox_mulder

CBS tonight.

Undercover Boss not airing.

48 Hours Special: Tragedy in Aurora will be airing instead.


phox


----------



## Einselen

CBS east coast went over 15 min tonight. Add in pad now for the end of BB!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

US OPEN (CBS) went over 32 minutes on Sunday pad accordingly.


----------



## 59er

Per the official CBS "Eye-Lert" email:


> Revised start times (ET) for tonight's CBS programs: 60 Minutes (7:33 PM), Big Brother (8:33 PM), The Good Wife (9:33 PM) and The Mentalist (10:33 PM) due to CBS live coverage of the U.S. Open Tennis.


----------



## lpwcomp

35min+ delay in CBS schedule tonight.


----------



## ronsch

lpwcomp said:


> 35min+ delay in CBS schedule tonight.


Actually it's 37/38 minutes...


----------



## phox_mulder

ronsch said:


> Actually it's 37/38 minutes...


Precisely 37 minutes and 39 seconds.

Also, The Good Wife is pre-empted for East/Central stations.

If you want to get technical, CBS is delayed 1 hour 7 minutes and 39 seconds,
thus the pre-emption of The Good Wife.

phox


----------



## ronsch

phox_mulder said:


> Precisely 37 minutes and 39 seconds.
> 
> Also, The Good Wife is pre-empted for East/Central stations.
> 
> If you want to get technical, CBS is delayed 1 hour 7 minutes and 39 seconds,
> thus the pre-emption of The Good Wife.
> 
> phox


Not sure where your getting the premption quote from but CBS hasn't sent an email to that effect. The "normal" start to Sunday night programming was changed to 7:30 so they are only 37 minutes behind.


----------



## lpwcomp

phox_mulder said:


> Precisely 37 minutes and 39 seconds.
> 
> Also, The Good Wife is pre-empted for East/Central stations.


I didn't stick around to get a precise measurement since I don't watch anything on CBS Sunday except "The Good Wife" (with the demise of "CSI: Miami") and it is a rerrun anyway. Besides, I have already padded the SP by an hour. The cancellation of tonight's showing means that "The Mentalist" will start 22 minutes and 21 seconds *earlier* than scheduled unless they stick something in there to chew up the time.


----------



## ronsch

phox_mulder said:


> Precisely 37 minutes and 39 seconds.
> 
> Also, The Good Wife is pre-empted for East/Central stations.
> 
> If you want to get technical, CBS is delayed 1 hour 7 minutes and 39 seconds,
> thus the pre-emption of The Good Wife.
> 
> phox


Well, Phox was right and CBS did omit The Good Wife from the list of delayed shows and I didn't notice. Just assumed it was there. Saved me from a little exra recording tonight.


----------



## lpwcomp

Just checked. They started "The Mentalist" early.


----------



## unitron

phox_mulder said:


> Precisely 37 minutes and 39 seconds.
> 
> Also, The Good Wife is pre-empted for East/Central stations.
> 
> If you want to get technical, CBS is delayed 1 hour 7 minutes and 39 seconds,
> thus the pre-emption of The Good Wife.
> 
> phox


Was that Good Wife a re-run?

If not, when does the East Coast get to see it?


----------



## lpwcomp

unitron said:


> Was that Good Wife a re-run?


Everything but "60 Minutes" was a rerun.


----------



## 59er

Tonight is supposed to be 2 extra minutes late, so everything starts at :32.


----------



## unitron

59er said:


> Tonight is supposed to be 2 extra minutes late, so everything starts at :32.


You're talking CBS, right?


----------



## murgatroyd

I suppose it's a little late to be posting this here, but (due to a two-hour-plus rain delay), it's nearly 1:30 into the timeslot for the Giants-Reds game on TBS, and the Yanks and Orioles are still playing (it's the seventh inning).


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Just got CBS text: Amazing Race 7:22 Good Wife 8:22 Mentalist 9:22


----------



## 59er

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Just got CBS text: Amazing Race 7:22 Good Wife 8:22 Mentalist 9:22


Per CBS's Twitter feed:


> Due 2 Live football Sun, prime lineup delayed 22 mins in NewEng area,Philly,Baltimore,Mia/Orlando/W.PalmBch,StLouis,Detroit,Milwaukee,Dallas


So it isn't the entire east.


----------



## innocentfreak

Was going to say they dropped the ball and I didn't get the email alert.


----------



## bodosom

60 minutes screen crawl at 20:27 US/Eastern says Amazing Race starts at 20:35. I'm in the Buffalo market.


----------



## phox_mulder

CBS is running two different delays for primetime depending on which football game you had in your market.

New England -V- Seattle, 23:00 minutes delayed.

Buffalo -V- Arizona, 36:00 minutes delayed.


phox


----------



## Inundated

CBS is in a singleheader week (1 game), and those weeks, there is only a delay if the game is at 4:15 ET/3:15 CT. 

Then, if there is more than one late game, the first game markets join the second game until it is done...and that's the time for primetime delay. 

Here in Cleveland, Browns/Bengals was the 1 PM game, there was no CBS 4:15 game, and "60 Minutes"/TAR started at 7 and 8.


----------



## phox_mulder

Inundated said:


> Then, if there is more than one late game, the first game markets join the second game until it is done...and that's the time for primetime delay.


CBS used to do it that way, but now they will start prime right after the game ends for your market if possible.

Unless, it's a pivotal game, or exciting overtime situation, then they'll join the other game till it ends and have only one delay for prime.

Tonight there were two delays due to two games ending at different times.

phox


----------



## Inundated

phox_mulder said:


> CBS used to do it that way, but now they will start prime right after the game ends for your market if possible.
> 
> Unless, it's a pivotal game, or exciting overtime situation, then they'll join the other game till it ends and have only one delay for prime.
> 
> Tonight there were two delays due to two games ending at different times.


Hmm. CBS must have the ability to send multiple feeds in primetime now. At one time, they could only do two feeds at a time.


----------



## phox_mulder

Inundated said:


> Hmm. CBS must have the ability to send multiple feeds in primetime now. At one time, they could only do two feeds at a time.


You are correct.

Last year, IIRC, they had 4 different games that ended at 4 different times so they had 4 different feeds going for East Coast/Central prime, plus Pacific 3 hours later.

phox


----------



## Inundated

phox_mulder said:


> You are correct.
> 
> Last year, IIRC, they had 4 different games that ended at 4 different times so they had 4 different feeds going for East Coast/Central prime, plus Pacific 3 hours later.
> 
> phox


Maybe a bit inside baseball here, but what technology is involved. Fiber optic?


----------



## JLucPicard

This thread is for alerts only, not discussion. And I know I'm breaking that rule by posting here, but people subscribe to this thread to get near immediate information on programming changes, etc.

Please move discussion to a separate thread?


----------



## murgatroyd

There has been a rain delay during today's baseball game (Giants playing Cardinals). 

It has lasted nearly an hour, and it will be at least a half hour to get the tarp off the field etc. after they decide to resume. So watch out if you've got an SP for the X-Factor set to record on FOX during Primetime.


----------



## JLucPicard

At least in the Central Time Zone (and likey in the East as well), coverage of the Jets/Patriots game ran 26 minutes over, so a half-hour pad should be sufficient to catch the complete programs in the CBS Sunday night line up.

Check your time zone accordingly.


----------



## unitron

JLucPicard said:


> At least in the Central Time Zone (and likey in the East as well), coverage of the Jets/Patriots game ran 26 minutes over, so a half-hour pad should be sufficient to catch the complete programs in the CBS Sunday night line up.
> 
> Check your time zone accordingly.


Did you wait until 60 Minutes was over to post this?


----------



## newsposter

saw in the todo list good wife was 930 and mental at 1030 yet good wife was 900 to 10 actually recorded

i have mental going 30 min over so this wasnt an issue but why would the todo record different than what was recorded? weird!


----------



## lpwcomp

newsposter said:


> saw in the todo list good wife was 930 and mental at 1030 yet good wife was 900 to 10 actually recorded
> 
> i have mental going 30 min over so this wasnt an issue but why would the todo record different than what was recorded? weird!


I sure hope they didn't actually start "The Good Wife" at 9 since my recording didn't start until 9:30 with 1hr padding. I don't record "The Mentalist".

Edit: I checked the beginning of the recording and it is definitely TAR.


----------



## newsposter

in your case recording the mentalist woudl be a good idea..unless it's a repeat and GW is first run..then you'd be screwd lol


----------



## JLucPicard

Just a quick heads up for WSOP fans that Monday and Tuesday's Final Table coverage could run long. There is a separate discussion thread in the Season Pass Alerts forum for discussion (please do NOT discuss here).


----------



## JLucPicard

Since this applies to tonight's coverage (Monday), I thought I'd post this here to maximize eyes on it in time (for those that may have missed this) but,

WSOP Final Table coverage Monday night is on ESPN*2*, so if you have your WSOP SP set only for ESPN, please take note of this so you won't miss Final Table round 1. Tuesday's coverage is back on ESPN.


----------



## waynomo

The NBC Benefit Telethon ran about 2 minutes past 9 PM. So Grimm started about 2 minutes late.

I would suggest padding Grimm and Dateline NBC by 2 minutes if you watch those shows.


----------



## JLucPicard

Steelers/Giants coverage ran about 34 minutes long - a half-hour pad may still miss the end of CBS programs, so pad accordingly.


----------



## Amnesia

I believe that the CBS programs were scheduled to start at the half-hours tonight (e.g. _The Amazing Race_ at 8:30 Eastern), so it's really at most 5 minutes late.


----------



## 59er

Amnesia said:


> I believe that the CBS programs were scheduled to start at the half-hours tonight (e.g. _The Amazing Race_ at 8:30 Eastern), so it's really at most 5 minutes late.


Correct. Per CBS Eye-lert, the shows are 3 minutes behind.


----------



## JLucPicard

Yup - sorry, my bad! Still stuck in the middle ages when they insisted on _60 Minutes_ being scheduled at the top of the hour!


----------



## 59er

JLucPicard said:


> Yup - sorry, my bad! Still stuck in the middle ages when they insisted on _60 Minutes_ being scheduled at the top of the hour!


The new standard procedure of pre-postponing seems to be a big improvement.


----------



## JLucPicard

Looks like the Jets/Seahawks coverage went over by only five minutes, so a five minute pad should be sufficient for the CBS Sunday night line up.


----------



## pdhenry

In this market we only had Raiders-Ravens at 1:00 and nothing after that.


----------



## unitron

Here in eastern NC the CBS affliate started local news right at 6:00pm, so I assumed the network was running on time.


----------



## 59er

Fox (at least in NYC) is about 20 minutes late tonight.


----------



## Einselen

59er said:


> Fox (at least in NYC) is about 20 minutes late tonight.


Man, learned of this too late. Who knew FOX would be the one having issues this year (twice in a row games have pushed primetime and screwed up my recordings)


----------



## Fixer

Einselen said:


> Man, learned of this too late. Who knew FOX would be the one having issues this year (twice in a row games have pushed primetime and screwed up my recordings)


What's irritating is that the scheduled game (Dallas vs Philly) was over well before 8e/7c. Fox decided to show "bonus coverage" of the St. Louis vs San Fran. game, which happened to go into a FULL QUARTER OF OVERTIME!!. I love football, but I love "Animation Domination" too. I appreciate it when the games end in a timely manner.

___


----------



## lpwcomp

Fixer said:


> What's irritating is that the scheduled game (Dallas vs Philly) was over well before 8e/7c. Fox decided to show "bonus coverage" of the St. Louis vs San Fran. game, which happened to go into a FULL QUARTER OF OVERTIME!!. I love football, but I love "Animation Domination" too. I appreciate it when the games end in a timely manner.
> 
> ___


They might as well show the game since they're not going to start their regular schedule until all of the late games on FOX are complete.


----------



## unitron

60 minutes started approx 7:52 pm EST.

apparently amz race/ gwife/ mental will all air, don't know if they'll do any telescoping to get back towards schedule


----------



## taronga

CBSEyeAlert: due to live football Sun, new program times ET/CT Zones ONLY 60 Minutes (7: 52) The Amazing Race (8:52) The Good Wife (9:52) The Mentalist (10:52)


----------



## unitron

taronga said:


> CBSEyeAlert: due to live football Sun, new program times ET/CT Zones ONLY 60 Minutes (7: 52) The Amazing Race (8:52) The Good Wife (9:52) The Mentalist (10:52)


The annoying race just started at 8:52:57 pm EST.


----------



## 59er

They are only 22 minutes behind schedule tonight, based on their sports planning.


----------



## sushikitten

I pad Sunday night by the full 4 hours possible so I don't have to worry about this stuff.


----------



## innocentfreak

sushikitten said:


> I pad Sunday night by the full 4 hours possible so I don't have to worry about this stuff.


I pad by an hour, but when I get the alerts it lets me tweak that night's recordings. No reason to record 4 hours if the alert is only for 22 minutes.


----------



## sieglinde

Tonight San Francisco Bay area TV viewers may find CBS affected by a 49ers game. Says it will end at 8:30 with a half an hour after game show but I would still keep an eye on 2 Broke Girls etc.


----------



## Amnesia

Do you mean EAST San Francisco Bay area viewers?


----------



## sushikitten

innocentfreak said:


> I pad by an hour, but when I get the alerts it lets me tweak that night's recordings. No reason to record 4 hours if the alert is only for 22 minutes.


It's worth it to me not to have to pay attention or think about it.


----------



## sieglinde

I live in the North bay so I get SF TV. It ended up not affecting anything.


----------



## JLucPicard

Ravens/Charges game coverage ran 59 minutes long, so you will need a one-hour pad to catch your preferred CBS Sunday night programs.


----------



## Einselen

JLucPicard said:


> Ravens/Charges game coverage ran 59 minutes long, so you will need a one-hour pad to catch your preferred CBS Sunday night programs.


Not in West Florida so YMMV.


----------



## JLucPicard

The CBS coverage of the Steelers/Ravens game (in the Twin Cities area anyway) ran about 41 minutes long, so a 45 minute to one hour pad (depending on your equipment and whether you do a manual recording or not) will be needed to get your CBS Sunday night programs.

YMMV


----------



## Einselen

Revised times are 60 Min 7:41; Amazing Race 8:41; Good Wife 9:41 and The Mentalists 10:41. CBS shows were set for 7:30 start time, so a 15 min pad should suffice. Again, YMMV. Times are all eastern.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

In dallas 60 minutes only delayed 11 minutes ( NOTE 60 minutes normal start time 6:30)


----------



## 59er

CBS pre-delay of 30 minutes means only a 15-minute pad is necessary in NYC and (some?) other Eastern markets.


----------



## JLucPicard

My bad - STILL not used to the fact that CBS actually moved things a half-hour on football Sundays! 

59er is correct - a 15 minute pad is all that is needed. Sorry.


----------



## JLucPicard

Coverage of the Dolphins / 49ers game ran only five minutes long. If that was the coverage in your area (Eastern & Central Time Zone), you'll need just a little padding for the CBS Sunday night programming.


----------



## terpfan1980

Coverage of the Cowboys vs. Steelers is running long. East Coast viewers should probably be sure to pad their recordings of the Survivor reunion show if they hope to see it all.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

LOL, not as long as Steelers fans would of liked...


----------



## lpwcomp

Obama's appearance in CT also might have an impact on the schedule.


----------



## Einselen

60 minuets was scheduled to start at 7:30 and they just introduced a few stories and then said this coming up on a shortened version of 60 min.

Edit: Don't know what the shortened version means as I just got the adjusted time of 60 min 7:56 PM, Survivor 8:56 PM and Reunion 10:56 PM.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

cbs eye-lerts says you are correct.


----------



## unitron

60 minutes started at about 7:57pm EST, but Scott P. says "shortened edition of 60 Minutes" so they may be trying to start that "reality" crap on time at 8:30.


EDIT:

Oooops, juggling TiVos in different rooms and explaining same to family, post didn't actually get sent until a while after writing, and didn't see intervening arrivals, but if SP said shortened version, I don't see it going a full hour to 8:56

And the broadcast channels are ignoring Obama, who was supposedly starting at 7:00, but his warm-up acts, assorted priests, preachers, and rabbis and such, including representation from the Islamic faith community, are still going strong.


----------



## lpwcomp

Looks like Obama's talk pushed Fox stuff back 24 minutes.

Everything after "The Simpsons" affected. Part of "Bob's Burgers" before, part after.


----------



## phox_mulder

Due to Obama speaking in Connecticut, this is even effecting Mountain Time Zone stations, Survivor and the Reunion Show are pushed back 20 minutes.


phox


----------



## sieglinde

Interestingly the ABC World News was almost 100% Obama speech (which at least had the virtue of being a touching speech) so it had little or no affect on the West Coast.


----------



## lpwcomp

Last group just teed off at Torrey Pines. If CBS stays with it, both "The Good Wife" and "The Mentalist" will probably at least be delayed or even cancelled. Then again, darkness will probably prevent them from completing the round today, so no telling how that will affect the schedule. I would would suggest padding, just to be safe.


----------



## CatScratchFever

lpwcomp said:


> Last group just teed off at Torrey Pines. If CBS stays with it, both "The Good Wife" and "The Mentalist" will at least be delayed. More likely cancelled.


on until 7:00 et


----------



## lpwcomp

CatScratchFever said:


> on until 7:00 et


Yeah, I just heard an announcement that coverage for the East Coast is switching to the Golf channel at "the top of the hour". So - never mind.


----------



## JLucPicard

SUNDAY, FEBRUARY 17, 2013

CBS Golf Coverage ran 5 minutes long in the Eastern and Central (and Mountain?) time zones.

For the premier of _The Amazing Race_, and the rest of the CBS Sunday line up, you'll want a 5 minute pad to catch it all.


----------



## JLucPicard

SUNDAY, MARCH 24TH, 2013

At least in the Twin Cities market (I don't how varied the CBS coverage is across the country - if different regions may carry different games???), but CBS coverage of the NCAA tournament went 46 minutes long.

You may want to pad by an hour, or just set up manual recordings.


----------



## sieglinde

Messed up Face the Nation but otherwise did not affect the West Coast.


----------



## JLucPicard

Happy Easter to those who celebrate it.

Sunday night's CBS programming in the usual time zones began 41 minutes past the hour due to NCAA Tournament coverage. Pad or manually record accordingly.


----------



## Azlen

The Master's Tournament is on before CBS programming this evening. Definite possibility of it running over.


----------



## Azlen

The Masters is going to a playoff. CBS shows this evening will be delayed.


----------



## jsmeeker

you would think people would learn.


heck, even without a playoff, it was still running over. Dunno why CBS continues to play the charade that 60 Minutes always starts right at 7/6 every Sunday, even when it follows sports.


----------



## JLucPicard

Masters coverage ran 56 minutes long. If you are affected by those thing, the CBS Sunday programming will need an hour-long pad, or set up manual recordings to get your desired programs.


----------



## lpwcomp

JLucPicard said:


> Masters coverage ran 56 minutes long. If you are affected by those thing, the CBS Sunday programming will need an hour-long pad, or set up manual recordings to get your desired programs.


Fox running @30 minutes late due to NASCAR coverage.


----------



## That Don Guy

lpwcomp said:


> Fox running @30 minutes late due to NASCAR coverage.


In the east, the scheduled new episode of The Cleveland Show was pre-empted. In the west, it was replaced by a repeat of this season's Halloween episode (where Cleveland and his friends go to a neighboring city for a football game and end up running for their lives). (The Simpsons repeat planned for 7:00 Eastern aired as scheduled in the west.)


----------



## lpwcomp

That Don Guy said:


> In the east, the scheduled new episode of The Cleveland Show was pre-empted. In the west, it was replaced by a repeat of this season's Halloween episode (where Cleveland and his friends go to a neighboring city for a football game and end up running for their lives). (The Simpsons repeat planned for 7:00 Eastern aired as scheduled in the west.)


I don't watch "The Cleveland Show", so didn't notice. Doesn't really qualify as an "Urgent Pad Recording Alert" anyway, but it will probably have to be explicitly recorded when it is shown for those with an FRO SP.


----------



## NorthAlabama

rahnbo said:


> Due to golf coverage it looks like Big Brother will need to be padded at least 1/2 hour in some areas.


thanks to rahnbo!


----------



## innocentfreak

Yeah the CBS alert I got says 19 minutes is the start time so with TiVo you will need the 30 minutes.


----------



## NorthAlabama

us open coverage on cbs is going past 6pm, and could delay up to an hour


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs coverage of us open tennis is going past 7pm central/8pm eastern, and the delay could be over an hour. affected prime time programs tonight:

how i met your mother
two and a half men
2 broke girls
the big bang theory
under, the dumb


----------



## unitron

"Mother" dumped, 2.5 starts at 8:54:40 EDT


----------



## aaronwt

NorthAlabama said:


> cbs coverage of us open tennis is going past 7pm central/8pm eastern, and the delay could be over an hour. affected prime time programs tonight:
> 
> how i met your mother
> two and a half men
> 2 broke girls
> the big bang theory
> under, the dumb *Dome*


Yes I see that Under the Dome was affected when I went to watch it tonight so I as only able to watch the first 30 minutes or so. I guess I'll need to pay Amazon $3 so I can watch the last 30 minutes of it tomorrow night. Or wait until Friday to watch it from Amazon streaming for free. I'll think I'll pay the $3 to watch it in 1080P on my Roamio Pro so I can test out the Amazon downloads.


----------



## Space

Be sure to pad for Obama's speech tonight at 9pm, shows will be delayed or extended.

See this thread.


----------



## lpwcomp

Football on CBS ran > 20m long, so pad accordingly.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

for those of you who don't have eye-alerts football ran 14 minutes long


----------



## NorthAlabama

football over again on cbs, pad east coast primetime recordings 30 min


----------



## JLucPicard

If you're recording the WSOP Final Table coverage, tonight's episode is airing on ESPN2 and tomorrow night's is on ESPN. Make sure you pad and/or record subsequent programs to ensure you get it all.

I don't recall how long last year's first night coverage ran, but the final three ran all night and into the next morning.


----------



## azitnay

Just noticed that because NBC is airing the Redskins game tonight in DC, they shifted Parenthood to channel 208 (on Comcast, at least). If you have a season pass, you'll have to manually record tonight's episode.


----------



## Inundated

azitnay said:


> Just noticed that because NBC is airing the Redskins game tonight in DC, they shifted Parenthood to channel 208 (on Comcast, at least). If you have a season pass, you'll have to manually record tonight's episode.


The entire NBC primetime lineup in DC has been shifted to the "COZI TV" subchannel (4.2 over the air):

http://www.nbcwashington.com/contact-us/NBC-Thursday-Night-Lineup-to-Air-on-COZI-230702801.html



> COZI airs on Channel 4.2, on Comcast Channel 208, Verizon FIOS Channel 460 and COX Channel 803. RCN will vary by location, and satellite systems do not carry COZI TV.


----------



## NorthAlabama

football over 17 minutes on cbs, pad east coast primetime recordings accordingly


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Don't know what CBS has planned for tonight. Game had 2 hour weather delay, now just starting OT, it's 2+ hours over it's allotted slot now.


----------



## ronsch

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Don't know what CBS has planned for tonight. Game had 2 hour weather delay, now just starting OT, it's 2+ hours over it's allotted slot now.


The Bears/Ravens game should not be an issue since it's over. The people that need to be concerned are those getting the Dolphins game.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

that's the game I'm talking about


----------



## ronsch

Eight minute pad needed for those with the Dolphins game.


----------



## lpwcomp

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Don't know what CBS has planned for tonight. Game had 2 hour weather delay, now just starting OT, it's 2+ hours over it's allotted slot now.





ronsch said:


> The Bears/Ravens game should not be an issue since it's over. The people that need to be concerned are those getting the Dolphins game.





TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> that's the game I'm talking about


You're confused. The Bears/Ravens game was the one that was delayed and it was an early game and as ronsh pointed out, is over. The SD/Miami game seems to be on schedule.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

You are correct. They also started 60 minutes on time. ( at least here in Dallas)


----------



## unitron

The game on Fox has gone past it's scheduled 7:30PM EST ending time.

Does anyone know if the next show, The OT, will just be filler 'til 8:00PM, or do they run it for the full half hour regardless of how late it starts?


----------



## ronsch

unitron said:


> The game on Fox has gone past it's scheduled 7:30PM EST ending time.
> 
> Does anyone know if the next show, The OT, will just be filler 'til 8:00PM, or do they run it for the full half hour regardless of how late it starts?


It should just be filler.


----------



## unitron

Almost human started about 15 seconds late, you might want to add 1 minute to the end.


----------



## sushikitten

Amazing Race started on time in NC.


----------



## JLucPicard

The CBS Eye-lert I just received indicated their programming tonight was delayed 10 minutes due to the football overrun.


----------



## 59er

I didn't get any notice here in NYC from CBS.


----------



## JLucPicard

I guess I should have clarified? I'm in the Central Time zone and they aired the Colts/Cardinals game here.


----------



## astrohip

59er said:


> I didn't get any notice here in NYC from CBS.


Nor did I (Central, Houston).


----------



## JLucPicard

CBS' Denver Broncos/Kansas City Chiefs coverage ran 20 minutes long in the Central Time Zone.

A 30-minute pad should work for tonight's CBS line up.


----------



## JLucPicard

CBS coverage of the Titans/Broncos game ran over by 27 minutes. A 30 minute pad should be enough to get the full _Amazing Race_ finale and _The Mentalist_.


----------



## dwit

JLucPicard said:


> CBS coverage of the Titans/Broncos game ran over by 27 minutes. A 30 minute pad should be enough to get the full _Amazing Race_ finale and _The Mentalist_.


Did anyone get the exact starting time for the Mentalist?

Must have messed up my Eye Alerts subscription.


----------



## 59er

There was no delay in NYC.


----------



## dwit

59er said:


> There was no delay in NYC.


It's 10:19pm est here in ATL. Mentalist is scheduled for 10pm, but it's not on yet.

Never mind. Started at exactly 10:27 as advised above.


----------



## astrohip

9:25 CST, no Mentalist yet. And no CBS Eye-Alert.

I do a one hour pad, so I'm not worried, but this is the first time the iAlert hasn't been sent.


----------



## astrohip

Due to NFL football overrun, CBS prime started 27 minutes delayed in the following markets: Philadelphia, Baltimore, Washington DC, Atlanta, Nashville, Memphis, Knoxville, Houston, Detroit, Milwaukee, and Minneapolis.


----------



## unitron

Here in Eastern NC 60 minutes started on time.

Perhaps because there was something in between the end of the game and it that WNCT was comfortable either joining late or dumping altogether.

The real problem is when the game or golf or whatever starts late enough that they don't have anything scheduled in between, and so can't check to see if the 6:00 local or 6:30 CBS news started on time to get some advance warning.


----------



## sharkster

I set out to watch my Sunday night animated shows on Fox TV last night, and none of the four of them was on. It wasn't a game, but some kind of show about a game - or something - throughout the entire two hours of recordings. Anyway, I don't recall ever having had that happen. 

I'm in the West, on Pacific time. I don't see any indication of those shows airing again any time soon. Next week there are new episodes on the Tivo guide but the weird thing is that it shows them starting at 5pm, instead of 8pm and THEN shows about football.


----------



## JLucPicard

CBS Coverage of the Chiefs/Raiders and Jets/Panthers games ran over by 25 minutes according to the Eye-lert I received. Those in an affected area should be able to pad _Survivor Finale_ and _Survivor Reunion_ shows by 30 minutes and be good to go.


----------



## 11274

The Eye-lert in Atlanta was just a 6 minute delay.


----------



## 59er

NYC was also a 6-minute delay. I'm technically skipping the reunion special and padding the episode itself by 90, to avoid any gap at 10 pm during the final tribal/vote.


----------



## dwit

Looks like they screwed the Eye Alerts up this time. At least for me. I got alerts the Mentalist would start at 10:01 and Elementary at 11:01. They actually started about 6 min earlier.


----------



## wtherrell

dwit said:


> Looks like they screwed the Eye Alerts up this time. At least for me. I got alerts the Mentalist would start at 10:01 and Elementary at 11:01. They actually started about 6 min earlier.


Mentalist was a rerun though, wasn't it?


----------



## dwit

wtherrell said:


> Mentalist was a rerun though, wasn't it?


Yeah. I guess that's why there was probably not much concern about being so accurate about the timing.


----------



## phox_mulder

dwit said:


> Looks like they screwed the Eye Alerts up this time. At least for me. I got alerts the Mentalist would start at 10:01 and Elementary at 11:01. They actually started about 6 min earlier.


CBS had 2 late double header games.

One ended 25 minutes late, the other 31 minutes late.
Your start time depended on which of the 2 games your affiliate aired.

Then throw in that some affiliates were switched to the earlier ending game, even though they aired most of the later ending game, but weren't switched back to the later ending game since it was a blowout.

phox
(running one of the affiliates affected by the last scenario, but in the Mountain Time Zone which made the start time of prime moot anyway)


----------



## eddyj

Why don't people just pad for an hour for everything on Sunday nights? Since I started doing that, I stopped worrying about the schedule.


----------



## laria

Yeah, I pad _The Good Wife_ by one hour and only worry about it enough to make sure the run over is not more than that? Since CBS started running things 30 min late on Sundays with a late game, it's never been more than an hour.


----------



## lpwcomp

eddyj said:


> Why don't people just pad for an hour for everything on Sunday nights? Since I started doing that, I stopped worrying about the schedule.


Lo'T: Lack o'Tuners


----------



## JLucPicard

The Eye-lert I just received indicated the CBS Sunday night line up is starting 4 minutes behind schedule. Pad accordingly.


----------



## bodosom

Oddly the Following started at 10:18 Eastern. You might be able to grab a buffer.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs east coast primetime shows (eastern and central) were delayed about 15 minutes due to golf overruns, please pad according (if you haven't already )


----------



## waynomo

Saturday Night Live will be running about 15 minutes late tonight.

(I guess because of the hockey game.)


----------



## JohnS-MI

I don't have an Eye-Alert yet, but 60 Minutes began 41 minutes late in the Detroit market. I assume CBS will be 41 minutes behind all evening.


----------



## Inundated

From the official Amazing Race Twitter account:



> Due2 live #MarchMadness games new start time #AmazingRace 8:41ET/7:41CT East/Central Time Zones ONLY


Retweeted by Phil himself, who live tweets during the ET/CT airing. Talk about service...


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs east coast primetime shows (eastern & central time zones) are delayed about 12 minutes due to masters golf overruns, please pad accordingly (if you haven't already ).


----------



## JohnS-MI

Sunday, April 13: Golf ran 11 minutes over on CBS, 60 Minutes started 7:11 EDT. Assume CBS will be 11 minutes behind all night, AR, TGW, TM, and pad accordingly for whatever you watch.


----------



## Space

Sorry for the late notice, but it looks like Golf has pushed back prime-time on CBS by 2 hours, so Big Brother will start at around 10pm instead of 8pm (it may start and end a little later than the 10pm timeslot, so add some padding).


----------



## sinanju

Space said:


> Sorry for the late notice, but it looks like Golf has pushed back prime-time on CBS by 2 hours, so Big Brother will start at around 10pm instead of 8pm (it may start and end a little later than the 10pm timeslot, so add some padding).


I watched it happen and padded Unforgettable out to 4 hours. Didn't help. Everything shifted one hour into the local news at 11 and the regular schedule picked up after that.


----------



## eddyj

From the email they sent, it looked like they were dropping Unforgettable (and Reckless?), since the email only mentioned 60 minutes and Big Brother.


----------



## phox_mulder

eddyj said:


> From the email they sent, it looked like they were dropping Unforgettable (and Reckless?), since the email only mentioned 60 minutes and Big Brother.


Confirmed, the Unforgettable and Reckless episodes not aired due to golf on 8-10 will air this Sunday 8-17.

phox


----------



## Space

Early warning:

Obama speech tonight (9/10) at 9PM ET.

It is supposed to be 15 minutes. Not sure how the various networks will handle it.


----------



## JLucPicard

Looks like ABC and Fox are not even covering it. I am padding _AGT_ and, I think, _Extant_ because this guy never starts on time anyway.


----------



## JohnS-MI

JLucPicard said:


> Looks like ABC and Fox are not even covering it. I am padding _AGT_ and, I think, _Extant_ because this guy never starts on time anyway.


On TitanTV, only NBC explicitly shows they are covering it; however, some news articles this AM said all four networks were covering it. I saw, but disbelieved, the 15 minutes. I've padded an hour. After Obama, the talking heads normally come on and babble for a while.


----------



## MPSAN

Not sure about West Coast...does this mean we will be OK as the Great Speech of 2014 is at 6 PM.


----------



## unitron

Are the broadcast channels going to preempt their 9PM EDT shows, or just push everything to the end of the speech so stuff like Extant and Taxi Brooklyn start and finish late?

If someone from the East Coast who'd dealt with the 60 minutes problem had been in on the original TiVo design, maybe we'd have had an easy "bump" option all along.


----------



## phox_mulder

unitron said:


> Are the broadcast channels going to preempt their 9PM EDT shows, or just push everything to the end of the speech so stuff like Extant and Taxi Brooklyn start and finish late?
> 
> If someone from the East Coast who'd dealt with the 60 minutes problem had been in on the original TiVo design, maybe we'd have had an easy "bump" option all along.


CBS is going to "slip" everything after the Prez is done talking, so the NFL Lights special and Extant will both start and end late.

Don't know how the other networks are dealing with it.

phox


----------



## unitron

phox_mulder said:


> CBS is going to "slip" everything after the Prez is done talking, so the NFL Lights special and Extant will both start and end late.
> 
> Don't know how the other networks are dealing with it.
> 
> phox


Thanks


----------



## lpwcomp

unitron said:


> Thanks


FOX, NBC, PBS, and CBS all actually changed their schedules. In the case of FOX, since they had a 2 hour show starting at 8PM, they just added 15 minutes to the program.


----------



## andyf

If you downloaded data in the last half hour the TiVo schedule has been updated by 15 mins. But it still ran a little late.


----------



## phox_mulder

And this is one of the few exceptions where the Mountain Time Zone is affected by CBS Sliding the prime schedule.

Wish they gave us the option of joining this NFL Films special in progress so our 10pm News could start on time.

Now I'm stuck here for an extra 20 minutes.


phox


----------



## JohnS-MI

Well, now CBS overruns on Saturday. If you are in Eastern/Central, and plan to record Reckless (finale) or anything else on CBS, the game was delayed, is at the end of 3rd Q now, and will run to 8:30 or later (EDT). Pad substantially. I set 1.5 h because I don't know if they will go straight to Reckless when the game ends.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Of course, CBS premiere Sunday, and football already long, is going into overtime.

Good game tho...


----------



## unitron

60 minutes started at 8:05:27 PM EDT


EDIT:

The time stamp on this post (7:51 pm) is like way wrong, and not in a one hour time zone difference way.


----------



## unitron

But Madame Secretary started at 9:04:30 PM EDT.


----------



## lpwcomp

unitron said:


> But Madame Secretary started at 9:04:30 PM EDT.


Still needed to be padded by 1.5 hours since that is the next option beyond 1 hour.

Edit: I'm stupid. I forgot that CBS delayed their schedule by 30 mins when they have a late game.


----------



## waynomo

unitron said:


> But Madame Secretary started at 9:04:30 PM EDT.





lpwcomp said:


> Still needed to be padded by 1.5 hours since that is the next option beyond 1 hour.


Here that was only 34 minutes late. Madame Secretary was supposed to start at 8:30. One hour should be more than sufficient.


----------



## lpwcomp

waynomo said:


> Here that was only 34 minutes late. Madame Secretary was supposed to start at 8:30. One hour should be more than sufficient.


I realized that before seeing your post and edited my post. Unfortunately, the change didn't get posted until after yours.I


----------



## aaronwt

Didn't they show the Premiere of Madame Secretary Twice? The hour before The Good Wife and also in the hour after? I hope they still did since this is what it was showing in my guide so I recorded the broadcast that came after The Good wife. I had added 1.5 hours to the recording.


----------



## lpwcomp

aaronwt said:


> Didn't they show the Premiere of Madame Secretary Twice? The hour before The Good Wife and also in the hour after? I hope they still did since this is what it was showing in my guide so I recorded the broadcast that came after The Good wife. I had added 1.5 hours to the recording.


Looks like they canceled the second showing, at least here. My padded recording of "The Good Wife" has the local news at the end.


----------



## astrohip

aaronwt said:


> Didn't they show the Premiere of Madame Secretary Twice? The hour before The Good Wife and also in the hour after? I hope they still did since this is what it was showing in my guide so I recorded the broadcast that came after The Good wife. I had added 1.5 hours to the recording.
> 
> 
> lpwcomp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they canceled the second showing, at least here. My padded recording of "The Good Wife" has the local news at the end.
Click to expand...

CBS is their own worst enemy. I almost picked the second one to record, then decided on the first. Assuming it was cancelled everywhere, that would have pissed me off enough to drop the show sight unseen.

Really, a new show, lots of promos, and it starts late. If I'm CBS, I find a way, ANY way, to start that show on time. But as we've repeatedly discovered, CBS really doesn't care.


----------



## waynomo

lpwcomp said:


> Looks like they canceled the second showing, at least here. My padded recording of "The Good Wife" has the local news at the end.


They showed it twice here. Seemed a little late. I wondering if it could have been after the local news, although I don't think that makes much sense.


----------



## laria

astrohip said:


> Really, a new show, lots of promos, and it starts late. If I'm CBS, I find a way, ANY way, to start that show on time. But as we've repeatedly discovered, CBS really doesn't care.


Technically, they do care, but apparently about getting _60 Minutes_ shown for the baby boomers.


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> CBS is their own worst enemy...If I'm CBS, I find a way, ANY way, to start that show on time. But as we've repeatedly discovered, CBS really doesn't care.


they do care, but it's in the order of ratings first, non-sports audience second.

as long as cbs continues receiving a sports audience bump in their sunday night ratings with their current formula, they'll keep scheduling as they do now. if it begins costing viewers(advertising dollars), we'll most definitely see a change.


----------



## aindik

I didn't see it this week, but last week I got a push notification on my phone from the CBS app, telling me the start times for the Sunday prime time schedule. If they keep that a regular thing it could be pretty useful. I think they also tweet it.

Apologies if this is a smeek, I've only read the most recent page of the thread.


----------



## waynomo

This week the football went into overtime. I think it was running long even without that. At least they pushed the start time of 60 minutes to 7:30.


----------



## lpwcomp

waynomo said:


> They showed it twice here. Seemed a little late. I wondering if it could have been after the local news, although I don't think that makes much sense.


Could very well have been the local affilate's doing. They are constantly coming back late from local commercials and going to the local news early. I have just sent a stern e-mail to them complaining about that and telling them that I will be informing CBS.


----------



## Einselen

aindik said:


> I didn't see it this week, but last week I got a push notification on my phone from the CBS app, telling me the start times for the Sunday prime time schedule. If they keep that a regular thing it could be pretty useful. I think they also tweet it.
> 
> Apologies if this is a smeek, I've only read the most recent page of the thread.


Bump, sorry for those who are subscribed for this thread via e-mail. I guess I will state that Eye Alerts said Sunday may be delayed again. So those setting up SP for the new shows be sure to add your pad to Madam Secretary SP and if you have a SP for CSI make sure to go add the pad there. Also those who have an old SP for Amazing Race you can remove the padding there (I just remember that one!)

So anyway, to respond to this post, I signed up for the CBS Eye Alerts via text which was awesome as the weeks which I could be affected CBS would text me a few days prior and then they would text the new start times on Sunday (if applicable) which I could then go and adjust my Tivo accordingly. Now I have to either remember to check Twitter or download a new app. I am not happy about this at all!


----------



## JohnS-MI

In selected markets, with late game, CBS ran 15 minutes over, so pad any CBS shows (EDT/CDT) by 15 minutes or more. CBS.com is scrolling a delay warning, but not the pad yet. Should be up in a few minutes.

Edit: The 15 minute delay was posted by 7:20 EDT (pretty good) on the Facebook pages for Madam Secretary, The Good Wife, and CSI, but still isn't on the scroll at CBS.com, only the possibility of a delay, at 7:35 (pretty bad). Looks like the fastest pad for the night's delay (other than watching for 60 Minute clock) is any of the facebook pages.

I don't have iPhone, so I don't know if the text push is working promptly.


----------



## JohnS-MI

In selected markets (San Diego--Oakland game) football overran and CBS is 17 minutes late for all following shows. Check your schedule, not all markets got this game.


----------



## JLucPicard

In the MN market and all those similarly affected, CBS game coverage went slightly over and _60 Minutes_ started at 6:14 CT.

A 15 minute pad of CBS Sunday programming should do the trick.


----------



## 59er

In NYC, Madam Secretary started a minute early, and did not begin recording until the show was already underway.


----------



## unitron

59er said:


> In NYC, Madam Secretary started a minute early, and did not begin recording until the show was already underway.


Apparently Tribune Media Services disseminated information to TiVo saying that 60 Minutes would run from 7:00PM to 8:01PM and Madame Secretary would run from 8:01PM to 9:00PM. Eastern Time Zone.

And apparently CBS only ran 60 Minutes for 60 minutes, not 61 minutes, and started Madame Secretary at 8:00PM

Since this happened in NYC as well as eastern NC, I assume TMS got bad info from stations given bad info by CBS or got bad info straight from CBS, so either way, I blame CBS, and I think they owe us an explanation, because either we're paying retrans fees via cable or satellite or they're using our airwaves for free.

They want loyal viewers. Someone should tell them it's a two-way street.


----------



## astrohip

59er said:


> In NYC, Madam Secretary started a minute early, and did not begin recording until the show was already underway.


I've had a few CBS shows start early this new season. CBS has been the only network I haven't had to pad in the past. Unlike NBC or ABC, CBS (at least here) has been religious about sticking to their times. But I've had Madam Secretary, Person of Interest and a couple others start early. It appears to be about 50 seconds early (I have another DVR so I can compare), so I'm guessing it's one minute off on start times. It may be cases where they have xx:01 start times, yet start on the hour.

I now pad everything, even CBS.


----------



## unitron

60 Minutes started, in Eastern North Carolina at least, at just a couple of seconds before 8:01PM, so juggle accordingly.


----------



## unitron

Looks like CBS is going to trim the East Coast feed of 60 Minutes and start Madame Secretary at 9 on the dot.


----------



## unitron

CBS lied, they started Madame Secretary at 9:01PM, so add a minute to the end, and watch out for the same problem with The Good Wife at 10PM (or 10:01PM)


----------



## phox_mulder

Original episode of CSI scheduled for tonight will not air.
It should air next week at its regularly scheduled time, barring any more long football games.

Since the football games ended after 8pm EDT, CBS pre-empts the last hour of Sunday prime so the local news on the East Coast doesn't start after midnight.

Mountain and Pacific time zones get a rerun of CSI.


phox


----------



## lpwcomp

unitron said:


> CBS lied, they started Madame Secretary at 9:01PM, so add a minute to the end, and watch out for the same problem with The Good Wife at 10PM (or 10:01PM)


Even 30 minutes is not enough. Both were originally scheduled to start 31 minutes earlier. You'll need to pad by an hour.


----------



## unitron

Good Wife started at 10:01PM (in Eastern NC) so probably running until 11:01PM


----------



## lpwcomp

phox_mulder said:


> Original episode of CSI scheduled for tonight will not air.
> It should air next week at its regularly scheduled time, barring any more long football games.
> 
> Since the football games ended after 8pm EDT, CBS pre-empts the last hour of Sunday prime so the local news on the East Coast doesn't start after midnight.
> 
> Mountain and Pacific time zones get a rerun of CSI.
> 
> phox


So what will the locals do with the extra 29 minutes?

Edit: Answering my own question, at least in regards to my own local affiliate: they moved everything up by 29 minutes.


----------



## eddyj

phox_mulder said:


> Original episode of CSI scheduled for tonight will not air.
> It should air next week at its regularly scheduled time, barring any more long football games.


Except DVRs probably thought they did record it, and will treat is as a re-run, right?


----------



## laria

eddyj said:


> Except DVRs probably thought they did record it, and will treat is as a re-run, right?


It seems like the guide data usually gets fixed. I am just glad that my TiVo did still think it recorded CSI so that I had the second half of The Good Wife in there. 

The last time when this happened on the premiere night for *Madam* Secretary and The Good Wife, the episode of CSI was already supposed to be a re-run so it didn't record for me at all because I only record first-run. I didn't realize until I was already 15 minutes into watching The Good Wife and had to switch over to Xfinity... which made me watch the first 15 min all over again because they won't let you FF.


----------



## eddyj

laria said:


> It seems like the guide data usually gets fixed.


Sure, so they will fix the guide to say that next week is episode XYZ again. But the DVR thinks it already recorded XYZ yesterday, and won't record is again.


----------



## laria

eddyj said:


> Sure, so they will fix the guide to say that next week is episode XYZ again. But the DVR thinks it already recorded XYZ yesterday, and won't record is again.


I don't know... I am pretty sure that I have seen it get fixed even though it recorded it incorrectly within 30 days.


----------



## lpwcomp

laria said:


> It seems like the guide data usually gets fixed. I am just glad that my TiVo did still think it recorded CSI so that I had the second half of The Good Wife in there.
> 
> The last time when this happened on the premiere night for *Madam* Secretary and The Good Wife, the episode of CSI was already supposed to be a re-run so it didn't record for me at all because I only record first-run. I didn't realize until I was already 15 minutes into watching The Good Wife and had to switch over to Xfinity... which made me watch the first 15 min all over again because they won't let you FF.


That's why you need to pad when things run over, the raison d'être of this thread. Personally, I have all of the CBS and FOX Sunday night shows that I watch padded by an hour.


----------



## lpwcomp

laria said:


> I don't know... I am pretty sure that I have seen it get fixed even though it recorded it incorrectly within 30 days.


Very rare. It requires that Tribune assign a new programId.


----------



## laria

lpwcomp said:


> That's why you need to pad when things run over, the raison d'être of this thread. Personally, I have all of the CBS and FOX Sunday night shows that I watch padded by an hour.


I do pad... CSI by an hour. It's a holdover from when I did not have disk space to pad everything on the schedule by an hour, because I don't always watch things right away, so I could not afford to have multiple 2 hour episodes piling up.

The issue on the premiere week was just that CSI was already scheduled to be a repeat for some reason even though the other 2 were new. It's not often that there are mixed new/repeat episodes, it's usually all or nothing.


----------



## lpwcomp

laria said:


> The issue on the premiere week was just that CSI was already scheduled to be a repeat for some reason even though the other 2 were new. It's not often that there are mixed new/repeat episodes, it's usually all or nothing.


You must live in a different reality than I do. It happens all of the time here. Plus IIRC, CSI wasn't scheduled at all the week that "Madam Secretary" premiered. Instead, it was a re-run of the premiere of ""Madam Secretary". Yes, they ran (or at least scheduled) the episode twice that night.


----------



## pdhenry

lpwcomp said:


> That's why you need to pad when things run over, the raison d'être of this thread. Personally, I have all of the CBS and FOX Sunday night shows that I watch padded by an hour.


Doesn't help when CBS drops an episode entirely. If TiVo thinks it recorded that episode of CSI last week (because it was in the guide but didn't air) it won't record it if it does air in the next 30 days.


----------



## lpwcomp

pdhenry said:


> Doesn't help when CBS drops an episode entirely. If TiVo thinks it recorded that episode of CSI last week (because it was in the guide but didn't air) it won't record it if it does air in the next 30 days.


I know that. Different issue.


----------



## laria

lpwcomp said:


> You must live in a different reality than I do. It happens all of the time here.


I guess so... I have been scheduling my Sundays on CBS like this for like 10 years.  It has not really been an issue too often where I have to go back and manually pad something. Technically, now that we have a Roamio with a 3 TB drive, I could pad all 3 of the shows and probably be ok, I just haven't made that switch yet since padding the last one of the night has been mostly fine for so long.



> Plus IIRC, CSI wasn't scheduled at all the week that "Madam Secretary" premiered. Instead, it was a re-run of the premiere of ""Madam Secretary". Yes, they ran (or at least scheduled) the episode twice that night.


Oops, yes, you're right... I misremembered.


----------



## NorthAlabama

i'm usually home, or at least near a browser, on sunday night, so i can adjust my padding of cbs sunday night shows if needed.

what threw me for a loop last night is our local affiliate bumped a show _ahead _by 30min last night following the local news, after i had already padded the ending...can't seem to win with cbs on sunday.


----------



## lpwcomp

NorthAlabama said:


> what threw me for a loop last night is our local affiliate bumped a show _ahead _by 30min last night following the local news, after i had already padded the ending...can't seem to win with cbs on sunday.


They did the same here. The week before, they didn't delay it, they simply "joined in progress" with no notice.


----------



## unitron

60 Minutes will start late on East Coast, don't know yet by how much--I have audio only and frozen video coming down the TWC analog wire--don't know if it's them or affiliate WNCT


----------



## unitron

60 Minutes started 8:02:50 PM EST on East Coast


----------



## Amnesia

Looks like it's 32 minutes late...


----------



## unitron

I think CSI might not air on East Coast tonight, but with video frozen thanks to TWC I had to go by audio announcement during football game and not what was onscreen.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Yes, no CSI on East or Central time ( according to twitter)


----------



## JohnS-MI

60 Minutes, Madam Secretary, GoodWife each 32 minutes late (even beyond the 30 minute schedule shift earlier. Per CSI Facebook page, no CSI again tonight (2nd week in row) for ET/CT. Other time zones probably get a retread.

I suppose they can cut the episode order even further (to zero?).


----------



## eddyj

So another week to remember to record CSI manually. This is getting old.


----------



## laria

eddyj said:


> So another week to remember to record CSI manually. This is getting old.


My TiVo picked it up this week without intervention... I have faith that they'll fix it for next week again.


----------



## eddyj

laria said:


> My TiVo picked it up this week without intervention... I have faith that they'll fix it for next week again.


The DIRECTV DVR did not. I had to add it (waited until Sunday afternoon to see if it would, and it was still set to not-record). I have it set to New episodes only.


----------



## Inundated

Cleveland, OH only: The Cleveland Browns - Cincinnati Bengals NFL Network football game is being broadcast on WOIO CBS 19 on Thursday. 

It looks like prime time CBS shows from 8-10 PM will air live on WUAB/43 (sister station). 

At last check, CBS' 10 PM show, "Elementary", will air on 19 in the middle of the night, after the game, the local post-game, the news and CBS' late night shows...

Cincinnati will air the game locally, but I don't know on which station there.


----------



## Inundated

Elementary won't air tonight in Cleveland due to Browns/Bengals on WOIO CBS 19. It will run on 19 at 1:37 AM Friday night/Saturday morning. 

8-10 PM CBS shows will still air in Cleveland tonight on WUAB/43.


----------



## Noelmel

In Cincinnati the game is airing on NBC so the new primetime episodes are showing on ME-TV (Time Warner 993 or 5.2 OTA) tonight but unfortunately not in HD.


----------



## japaget

From CSI Twitter feed, 09 Nov 2014:
Due 2 NFL game,new start time #CSI 10:17ET/9:17CT SELECT locales ONLY Atl,Jax,Tampa,NewOrl,BatRouge,Dallas,cntrl IN,parts ND/SD

Message is somewhat ambiguous, but I would interpret it as follows:

Mountain/Pacific Zones/Alaska/Hawaii: CSI on at usual time tonight.
Central Time Zone outside the "SELECT locales": CSI on at usual time tonight
Central Time Zone in the "SELECT locales": CSI on at 9:17 PM
Eastern Time Zone: CSI on at 10:17 pm

I expect a new episode to run tonight: #1505 "Girls Gone Wilder"

I'm in the Pacific Time Zone myself, but whatever time zone you are in you may want to manually record this episode, since it was supposed to air last week.


----------



## Amnesia

No, in Boston it was on at normal time


----------



## lpwcomp

japaget said:


> From CSI Twitter feed, 09 Nov 2014:
> Due 2 NFL game,new start time #CSI 10:17ET/9:17CT SELECT locales ONLY Atl,Jax,Tampa,NewOrl,BatRouge,Dallas,cntrl IN,parts ND/SD
> 
> Message is somewhat ambiguous, but I would interpret it as follows:
> 
> Mountain/Pacific Zones/Alaska/Hawaii: CSI on at usual time tonight.
> Central Time Zone outside the "SELECT locales": CSI on at usual time tonight
> Central Time Zone in the "SELECT locales": CSI on at 9:17 PM
> Eastern Time Zone: CSI on at 10:17 pm


The message was actually specific and accurate. CBS aired a late game in a only a few localess and they(/we, since I am in one of those) were the ones that had a delay. In the rest of East and Central, everything aired at its scheduled time.


----------



## JohnS-MI

Obama speaks to nation, 8 PM ET Thursday. Originally none of the broadcast networks were going to cover it, but Fox and NBC are covering it now . This will shift programming tonight, so if you are using DVR, check your channels for delay and/or pad. I just padded Bones because of the Fox coverage.


----------



## jimp

JohnS-MI said:


> Obama speaks to nation, 8 PM ET Thursday. Originally none of the broadcast networks were going to cover it, but Fox and NBC are covering it now . This will shift programming tonight, so if you are using DVR, check your channels for delay and/or pad. I just padded Bones because of the Fox coverage.


WLKY (Louisville) is a CBS affiliate nearby and they covered it. Shifted all programming back 17 minutes, so a half hour pad will be needed.


----------



## laria

It's probably too late unless you can pad the ending of the entire block, but ABC (at least in the Boston market) delayed. NBC joined in progress and wasn't delayed.


----------



## unitron

East coast 60 minutes not started on time so they can show the end of another game.


----------



## lpwcomp

unitron said:


> East coast 60 minutes not started on time so they can show the end of another game.


It's actually the game they were showing here in the ATL (Miami @ Denver).


----------



## unitron

East coast 60 minutes started at 7:41:00PM


----------



## LoadStar

Pad all shows on broadcast networks tonight due to breaking news coverage. ABC now running at least 10 minutes (edit: 15 minutes) late/long.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

CBS cut into Scorpion twice, then resumed where they left off and ended up 30 minutes late. Fox just preempted part of Sleepy Hollow, so it's off to the internet to download it.


----------



## eddyj

If Scorpion is messed up, it might just be the excuse I need to drop it. 

I need to check what else may have gotten FUBARed.


----------



## laria

Grrr... if Sleepy Hollow is messed up I am sure it will drop out of on demand long before I get caught up. I haven't watched it yet this season.


----------



## phox_mulder

My DirecTV DVR missed the last 15-20 minutes of Castle.

I do believe I can get it via OnDemand but it wasn't up last night when I checked, will check again when I get home.
Might as well check for Sleepy Hollow two.

I remembered that Scorpion originally airs on Monday, so was able to pad it by 15 minutes before the recording started, forgot about Castle and Sleepy Hollow though.


phox


----------



## SteveD

Looks like Fox5NY is going to re-air Sleepy Hollow on Saturday at 9PM EST.


----------



## laria

State of Affairs was also cut into. I am not sure how much and if they rejoined in progress. It started a couple min late and then I switched to On Demand after the first interruption started.


----------



## NorthAlabama

laria said:


> State of Affairs was also cut into. I am not sure how much and if they rejoined in progress. It started a couple min late and then I switched to On Demand after the first interruption started.


i went to my local news broadcast using vod, and found the last 20 minutes of state of affairs by accident.


----------



## unitron

60 Minutes started on the East Coast at 7:31:20 PM, instead of scheduled time of 7:30, so should run until 8:32:20 because already scheduled to run 61 minutes.

Assuming CBS can be trusted.


----------



## unitron

60 Minutes starts 19 minutes late (7:49 PM EST) on East Coast.


----------



## morac

The Blacklist started about 25 minutes late.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

morac said:


> The Blacklist started about 25 minutes late.


Yeah, I got stung by this too. The game ended a few minutes late, so I padded Blacklist by 15 minutes to be safe.

Well, I guess it's off to the land of Magic Acquisition! It's a bit ironic...back in the day when they still had regular NFL games, NBC invented sane Sunday night scheduling, but now they can't properly schedule a postgame show.


----------



## KDeFlane

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, I guess it's off to the land of Magic Acquisition!


Perhaps not. Take note that The Blacklist moves to Thursdays starting this week, and it looks like they will repeat Sunday's episode (part 1 of 2) at 8pm, followed by the new episode (part 2 of 2) at 9pm.


----------



## unitron

Looks like golf is going to eliminate the 6:30pm CBS news entirely and cause the 60 Minutes Bob Simon show to start and finish late on the East Coast.


----------



## unitron

60 Minutes started at 7:26:40PM, pretty much without warning.
Remember, tonight it runs 90 minutes.


----------



## danderson400

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, I got stung by this too. The game ended a few minutes late, so I padded Blacklist by 15 minutes to be safe.
> 
> Well, I guess it's off to the land of Magic Acquisition! It's a bit ironic...back in the day when they still had regular NFL games, NBC invented sane Sunday night scheduling, but now they can't properly schedule a postgame show.


i remember that too didn't nbc switch to other games then pick up in progress one game i remember was the jagaurs first victory also chargers cheifs in 92 also dolphins colts same year as well


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

danderson400 said:


> i remember that too didn't nbc switch to other games then pick up in progress one game i remember was the jagaurs first victory also chargers cheifs in 92 also dolphins colts same year as well


Their eventual Sunday evening strategy was to start an episode of Dateline at 6:00 (Central) or whenever the game ended, and then just have it run until 7:00, dropping segments and padding others as necessary. That effectively gave them an hour of padding. I'm pretty sure they were the first network to "solve" Sunday night during football season.

Fox's strategy was to have an episode of Futurama at 6:00, a show they hated anyway, and just join it in progress. But that only gave them a half-hour of padding (and pissed off all 25 of us who loved the show).

CBS couldn't really do the same thing with 60 Minutes, because the correspondents were too old to stay up past 6:00 meaning they couldn't do the show live and adjust the time on the fly. Fortunately for them, their audience is too old to know how to change the channel, so it works out OK for them.


----------



## danderson400

NBC showed "Our House"(family drama) in it entirety in 1986 and 87 after NFL?


----------



## danderson400

how did nbc handle prime time pre 1996 with NFL?


----------



## lpwcomp

Please take the discussion to the thread especially set up for it.


----------



## unitron

Expect 60 Minutes on CBS to start late on the East Coast.

Don't know by how much, but the second of the two games they're carrying this afternoon just got to the end of the first half about 6:09PM after starting somewhere after 5:00PM, so there's no way they squeeze half-time and the second half into 50 minutes and start 60 Minutes at 7:00PM the way the TiVo expects.

CBS should have had sense enough to schedule everything after basketball half an hour later than usual to begin with.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

unitron said:


> CBS should have had sense enough to schedule everything after basketball half an hour later than usual to begin with.


Seriously? CBS having sense when it comes to sports scheduling?!?

If the game were scheduled to start at 5:00 (Central), they would still schedule 60 Minutes for 6:00. That's just how they roll.


----------



## unitron

60 Minutes started at 7:35:15PM on the East Coast


----------



## unitron

CBS--start of 60 Minutes delayed on East Coast.


----------



## unitron

60 Minutes started at 7:17:25PM EDT on East Coast


----------



## geoffncnc

The solution I use successfully for shows that overrun is that I add an hour to every show that records after a sports show. This is most shows on CBS in our area (East Coast) on most days of the week. Fortunately, the Roamio Plus can handle that 100% padding.


----------



## astrohip




----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Man, if he keeps posting at this rate, he'll be up to 2 by 2028!


----------



## eddyj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Man, if he keeps posting at this rate, he'll be up to 2 by 2028!


Some people just won't shut up!


----------



## unitron

60 Minutes delayed by golf, probably starting around 7:10-7:15 PM EDT

EDIT: might be later, they've got to orgasm over a green sport coat first.


----------



## unitron

60 Minutes started at 7:16:13 PM on the East Coast.


----------



## unitron

ABC, NBC, and CBS on time on the East Coast, but Fox may be half an hour off, but I won't know for sure until 7PM.


----------



## unitron

Looks like East Coast FOX is going to be running on time as well

(after taking a 30 minute chunk out of local programming from 4:30 to 5)


----------



## waynomo

Rumor has it Letterman runs over tonight by 17 minutes. 

It's difficult to verify the veracity of that statement, but it seems very plausible.

(This is for CBS if you live on another planet.)

If there is a West Coast thread it should probably be posted there also.


----------



## spartanstew

I padded mine by an hour and a half last week, figuring it would probably go long.


----------



## jsmeeker

that's a long pad!


I initially set it up with a 5 minute pad. But made it 30 minutes based on news I read.


----------



## spartanstew

90 minutes is pretty much my default pad, unless there's a conflict. I'd rather have an hour of unwatched stuff when I delete it, then miss a few minutes.


----------



## cp2k

WCBS just confirmed it would run an extra 20 minutes "for those DVRing"


----------



## unitron

Golf still running on CBS East Coast--don't know if 60 Minutes will start on time or not.


----------



## unitron

60 Minutes started at 7:06:10PM EDT

FOX is running late because golf also.


----------



## unitron

60 Minutes delayed because golf.


----------



## unitron

60 Minutes started at 7:30:55 PM EDT.


----------



## danderson400

looks like while the broncos game will end on time the games in Tampa or Oakland could cause issues..
EDIT: the two other games are done so maybe a slight delay for the TEN/TB and CIN/OAK audiences on CBS


----------



## pdhenry

It's Fall on the east coast and 60 Minutes is delayed (Baltimore at Oakland is airing here). Big Brother is new but the rest of CBS's Sunday lineup appears to be reruns.


----------



## 59er

According to an on-screen message during 60 Minutes (at least on WCBS-2 in NYC), BIG BROTHER starts at 8:27.


----------



## danderson400

59er said:


> According to an on-screen message during 60 Minutes (at least on WCBS-2 in NYC), BIG BROTHER starts at 8:27.


what game caused the delay?


----------



## unitron

pdhenry said:


> It's Fall on the east coast and 60 Minutes is delayed (Baltimore at Oakland is airing here). Big Brother is new but the rest of CBS's Sunday lineup appears to be reruns.


It wasn't delayed for all of the east coast.

Here in Eastern NC they (CBS and WNCT) had the Panthers game scheduled to start at 1:00PM, which I assume it did.

At 4:00 and 4:30 they had NFL Postgame scheduled, followed by an hour of Bull Riding, then local news at 6 and national news at 6:30 and 60 Minutes at 7:00

At 4PM I checked and the game was running long, but it looked like it could be wrapped up by 5 with no problem, so I just left 60 Minutes set to record at the scheduled time with no padding.

Went out to a family thing, got back around 9, checked the recording--it started and ended on time.

So looks like it's not just time zone but which game the local affiliate chooses to carry or gets forced on them by the network, whichever way they make that decision.


----------



## aindik

CBS sent a late game to NY because Fox had a Giants home game at 1:00. Most of the rest of the east coast got a 1:00 game on CBS.

That's standard practice by both CBS and Fox. In weeks in which you don't have the NFL doubleheader, send an early game to every east coast city, unless a) their team is playing in a late game, or b) an NFL rule prohibits sending a game in the early slot.

This was scenario b in New York this week.


----------



## danderson400

unitron said:


> It wasn't delayed for all of the east coast.
> 
> Here in Eastern NC they (CBS and WNCT) had the Panthers game scheduled to start at 1:00PM, which I assume it did.
> 
> At 4:00 and 4:30 they had NFL Postgame scheduled, followed by an hour of Bull Riding, then local news at 6 and national news at 6:30 and 60 Minutes at 7:00
> 
> At 4PM I checked and the game was running long, but it looked like it could be wrapped up by 5 with no problem, so I just left 60 Minutes set to record at the scheduled time with no padding.
> 
> Went out to a family thing, got back around 9, checked the recording--it started and ended on time.
> 
> So looks like it's not just time zone but which game the local affiliate chooses to carry or gets forced on them by the network, whichever way they make that decision.


i know that the Ravens/Raiders game went to a good number of markets including Chicago, Washington DC, Pittsburgh and New Orleans so those markets were affected


----------



## aindik

danderson400 said:


> i know that the Ravens/Raiders game went to a good number of markets including Chicago, Washington DC, Pittsburgh and New Orleans so those markets were affected


Yes, and Miami @ Jacksonville went to New York and to the entire state of Florida.

That's because Fox had 1:00 home games in New York, Pittsburgh, Chicago, New Orleans, Minneapolis, and Washington.


----------



## danderson400

i was thinking.. have the Emmys been delayed because of football? the closest call was a Jets game two years ago but my folks can remember a game in 84 that did that it was in Tampa and lasted four hours but that was because it went into overtime i thought that Bills Dolphins did the trick in 89 but maybe that was just me switching from NBC to FOX that year(NBC showed the finish of Bills Dolphins to the whole network but the Emmys were on FOX)


----------



## Barnstormer

As long as I don't miss recording Heidi due to some football game, I'm fine.


----------



## danderson400

It looks like CLE/SD caused a delay?
EDIT: now confirmed for NYC, Phil, DC, Cleveland area, and Tampa


----------



## Inundated

CLE/SD was CBS' only 4 PM game. I believe Charlotte is affected as well.


----------



## pdhenry

For once we didn't have a 4 PM CBS game.


----------



## unitron

Inundated said:


> CLE/SD was CBS' only 4 PM game. I believe Charlotte is affected as well.


Eastern NC was not delayed.


----------



## Inundated

unitron said:


> Eastern NC was not delayed.


Yep. Only the immediate Charlotte market carried that game.


----------



## aindik

danderson400 said:


> It looks like CLE/SD caused a delay?
> EDIT: now confirmed for NYC, Phil, DC, Cleveland area, and Tampa


Yeah, CBS went with the 4:05 game in Philly and NY despite not being required to do so. It figured it would grab a larger audience not counter-programming against the Giants and Eagles who were on Fox at 1:00. Both were road teams, Giants in Buffalo and Eagles in DC, so the rules did not prohibit CBS from showing a their 1:00 game in those markets, but they decided not to do so anyway.

CBS was required to go with the 4:05 game in DC, where the Redskins were the home team on Fox at 1:00.


----------



## berg0449

For me in Minnesota madam secretary, good wife, and csi cyber appear to be about 30 minutes early. Was scheduled for starting 8central, but was already on by 7:40 central when I turned it on.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## lpwcomp

berg0449 said:


> For me in Minnesota madam secretary, good wife, and csi cyber appear to be about 30 minutes early. Was scheduled for starting 8central, but was already on by 7:40 central when I turned it on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


"Madam Secretary" was scheduled for 7:30CDT (8:30EDT, 30 minutes later than "normal"), not 8:00. Looks to me like it was about 3 minutes late in starting, not 30 minutes early.


----------



## astrohip

lpwcomp said:


> "Madam Secretary" was scheduled for 7:30CDT (8:30EDT, 30 minutes later than "normal"), not 8:00. Looks to me like it was about 3 minutes late in starting, not 30 minutes early.


Correct. Both my Tivo guide and DirecTV guide listed it as 7:30. And it started three minutes late.

I'm Central too.


----------



## danderson400

it makes me wonder: I know it is as stupid question to ask but why does FOX and CBS switch to another regional game once the main game is over, like in the late slot? it messes up the shows big time sometimes. I remember NBC used to do that and it would mess up Disney, Family Ties, Day By Day and the Sunday Night Movie


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

danderson400 said:


> it makes me wonder: I know it is as stupid question to ask but why does FOX and CBS switch to another regional game once the main game is over, like in the late slot? it messes up the shows big time sometimes. I remember NBC used to do that and it would mess up Disney, Family Ties, Day By Day and the Sunday Night Movie


Probably so that different markets in the same time-zone feed would all be on the same schedule.


----------



## danderson400

I was kind of worried when Oakland scored late against Denver- had the Broncos not recovered the onside kick, CBS might have went to that game and that could have caused a delay


----------



## jsmeeker

SNL on 10/17/2015 -- NBC has a college football game on. it's scheduled to end at 11:00 PM Eastern/10:00 PM Central. But you know how sports go. I recommend padding


Tracy Morgan hosts. Demi Lovato is musical guest.


----------



## jsmeeker

SNL on 10/17/2015 -- NBC has a college football game on. it's scheduled to end at 11:00 PM Eastern/10:00 PM Central. But you know how sports go. I recommend padding


Tracy Morgan hosts. Demi Lovato is musical guest.


----------



## JohnS-MI

Football ran long on CBS, delaying Sunday evening schedule by 34 minutes, so pad at least that for any CBS show tonight, eastern or central.


----------



## pdhenry

Depends on the market. Harrisburg PA had no 4:25 (or whatever) game so no delay tonight.


----------



## danderson400

not a overrun but today FOX switched many markets out of Saints Colts game to the Buccaneers Redskins game because the Saints Colts game was one sided does that happen a lot?


----------



## aindik

JohnS-MI said:


> Football ran long on CBS, delaying Sunday evening schedule by 34 minutes, so pad at least that for any CBS show tonight, eastern or central.


It was only in some markets. CBS didn't have a late national game this week. It only showed a late game in DC, Indianapolis, Detroit, Nashville, Atlanta, Tampa Bay, New Orleans, and most of Minnesota. (And many locations in PT that don't matter for prime time delays). Basically, in the markets that had 1:00 games featuring local teams, on Fox.


----------



## aindik

This week's NFL map.

http://506sports.com/nfl.php?yr=2015&wk=8

In the map labeled "CBS Single," the areas in yellow, which are also in the Eastern or Central time zones, will likely have prime time delayed this Sunday. The rest of the areas will not. Markets include:
New York (the entire state), New Orleans, Minnesota (most of the state), Chicago, Tampa Bay, St. Louis, Cleveland.

The Yellow areas are the only areas getting a football game on CBS at 4:05 ET. All the other areas are getting their game at 1:00 ET.


----------



## Inundated

Yep, we're getting the 4 PM CBS game because the Browns are hosting the NFC Cardinals at 1 on Fox.


----------



## KDeFlane

the usual CBS delay (I just saw this tweet but it's an hour old)



> #60minutes, #MadamSecretary, #TheGoodWife, #csicyber delayed apprx 17 min to: stl/new orl/baton rge/atl/chi/cle/tampa/fargo/states NY/CT/MN.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/660973926030307328


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs east/central delayed by 6 minutes:



> Due to ‪‎NFL‬ game overrun, new start times East/Central Time Zones ONLY - ‪‎60Minutes‬ 7:36ET/6:36CT, ‪‎MadamSecretary‬ 8:36ET/7:36CT, ‎TheGoodWife‬ 9:36ET/8:36CT, ‪‎CSICyber‬ 10:36ET/9:36CT


----------



## unitron

NorthAlabama said:


> cbs east/central delayed by 6 minutes:


They still lied, it was 6 minutes and about 25 seconds.


----------



## KDeFlane

I know this thread says it's for East Coast, but figured all time zones are affected by the interruption of primetime by news coverage tonight.

"#ParisAttacks update: Broadcast networks are proceeding with mostly regular programming tonight."

"West Coast viewers: NBC Airing Rerun of @NBCUndateable, Rather Than Live Episode, in Wake of Paris Attacks"

http://tvline.com/2015/11/13/paris-attack-tv-coverage-explosion-shooting-regular-programming/

Additionally, at 10pm (Eastern/Pacific)
NBC Special live edition of "Dateline: Terror in Paris"
ABC Special live edition of "20/20: Paris Under Attack"

_(adding info):_ 
"TheSoup will not b live 2nite b/c of the horrible attacks in Paris. Our prayers go out 2those who were killed, wounded, & their families" _per a tweet from Joel McHale. _

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665364104928845825(I realize this is a very minor thing, but your TiVo won't know what to record if E! reuses the episode number next week.)


----------



## ClearToLand

East Coast CBS Madam Secretary starting at 8:56PM.

https://www.facebook.com/CBS/?fref=nf


----------



## danderson400

looks like CBS had to cut a show due to PIT/SEA running way over.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

ET/CT:
Madam Sec. 9:01/8:01c
Good Wife 10:01/9:01c
CSI Cyber Preempted ET/CT repeat MT/PT


----------



## ClearToLand

Checking the Facebook LINK that I posted 2 weeks ago is MUCH easier than watching for the announcement on the bottom of the 60 Minutes screen.


----------



## JohnS-MI

If you had a late game, it ran late. CSI Cyber is scrubbed. 60 Minutes, Madam Secretary, and good Wife delayed 31 minutes. 60 Minutes began 8:01 pm ET.

Oops: Title s/b CBS Sports Delay


----------



## phox_mulder

JohnS-MI said:


> If you had a late game, it ran late. CSI Cyber is scrubbed. 60 Minutes, Madam Secretary, and good Wife delayed 31 minutes. 60 Minutes began 8:01 pm ET.
> 
> Oops: Title s/b CBS Sports Delay


Pre-empted CSI:Cyber is being rescheduled on Sunday 12-13-15.



CBS said:


> Last Night's (11/29) episode of CSI: CYBER entitled "iWitness" was preempted due to a long-running NFL game. This episode will be rescheduled to air on Sunday, December 13, as noted below.
> 
> "iWitness" - The cyber team investigates the murder of a hacker who was hired to erase an assault victim's comments from a confessional website, on CSI: CYBER, Sunday, December 13 (10:00-11:00 PM, ET/PT) on the CBS Television Network.


As always, check your ToDo list to make sure it gets recorded.

phox


----------



## JohnS-MI

President Obama will speak from the Oval Office Sunday, Dec. 6 at 8 PM ET. This will undoubtedly disrupt schedules on the major broadcast networks. If the guide doesn't catch up, you'll need to pad.


----------



## danderson400

wonder how FOX will handle the speech if either the PHIL/NE or CAR/NO NFL games are still in progress at 8pm does Obama delay his speech or does FOX use FS1 for football


----------



## aindik

danderson400 said:


> wonder how FOX will handle the speech if either the PHIL/NE or CAR/NO NFL games are still in progress at 8pm does Obama delay his speech or does FOX use FS1 for football


It's Fox. It's Obama.

They stick with football.

But seriously: they probably do stick with football and air the President on Fox News.

I don't think the 4:25 games go past 8:00 that often, though.

I think the White House chose 8 p.m. because the Sunday Night Football game on NBC starts at 8:30.


----------



## Amnesia

aindik said:


> I think the White House chose 8 p.m. because the Sunday Night Football game on NBC starts at 8:30.


Don't the networks have to give others time to speak too? Unless the president is only going to talk for 10 minutes, I don't see how the whole show will be done by 8:30...


----------



## morac

Amnesia said:


> Don't the networks have to give others time to speak too? Unless the president is only going to talk for 10 minutes, I don't see how the whole show will be done by 8:30...


This isn't a state of the Union address, so there's no rebuttal.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

morac said:


> This isn't a state of the Union address, so there's no rebuttal.


I think he means network talking heads. Telling us what the President just told us.

Not "have to" in the sense of "required to," but "have to" in the sense of "they just can't help it."


----------



## lew

Obama isn't (can't) run for another term, There aren't any equal time requirements.

I'd pad, unless a schedule change allocates 30 minutes. The speech could run a few minutes over and the networks might spend a few minutes getting comments from other politicians, "experts" or network employees.


----------



## 59er

Amnesia said:


> Don't the networks have to give others time to speak too? Unless the president is only going to talk for 10 minutes, I don't see how the whole show will be done by 8:30...


No, there are no "equal time" concerns. It isn't a political speech from a candidate.


----------



## morac

My TiVo made a connection about 20 minutes ago and it's still showing that the Simpsons will record at 8 pm which it is certainly not. I'm not sure what Fox will do.


----------



## JohnS-MI

morac said:


> My TiVo made a connection about 20 minutes ago and it's still showing that the Simpsons will record at 8 pm which it is certainly not. I'm not sure what Fox will do.


Tivo uses the same guide as is available on the web as ZapToIt (but Tivo is at least a little delayed. ZapToIt doesn't know the Pres is talking on any (every?) channel so "no joy." Pad and pray. Probably excessive, but I'm padding an hour and I'll read a summary of the Pres tomorrow.


----------



## morac

So Simpsons was delayed 16 minutes, but is airing entire episode.


----------



## unitron

All times EST--East Coast network feeds.


Fox started Simpsons 15 minutes, 8 seconds late, I presume entire evening bumped by that much.

ABC started Once Upon A Time 16 minutes, 14 seconds late, I presume entire evening bumped by that much.

CBS just incorporated the speech into that 2 hour 60 Minutes which started on time at 7PM. Not sure if they'll run all of it they originally intended to and end around 9:15 instead of 9 or not, guess we'll find out in about 35 minutes.

NBC and football seem to have stayed with 8:20PM start time.


----------



## unitron

Looks like 60 Minutes dumped something and the Sinatra thing starts on time at 9


----------



## danderson400

it seems to me that the networks always delay things when the president speaks..is that always the case?


----------



## unitron

danderson400 said:


> it seems to me that the networks always delay things when the president speaks..is that always the case?


Depends on how long he talks, how late he starts, how much time they want their talking heads to rehash it, and what they had planned to show that night, and how big an audience they expected for it If it's a season premiere or season finale, they'll probably bump it up to half an hour, maybe even more.

If it's a re-run, they'll probably just skip it.

The night of the State of the Union Speech, they have more advance notice, and are more likely to not show stuff at all, i.e., not schedule it that night in the first place, rather than start it late.


----------



## danderson400

I can remember when for the State Of the Union, they would delay the 10 P.M. EDT show and air it in its entirety and the late news would start late. Just like NFL on Sundays(although the delay would be maybe 1 or 2 minutes at best) this was in the 80s and up to the mid 90s the networks I guess realized that having the late news starting late wasn't such a good idea so now they do analysis up to 11 P.M. EDT


----------



## Lurker1

Ug. All my recordings have the end cut off because of Obama's propaganda. Now I am forced to go looking for alternative sources.


----------



## lpwcomp

Lurker1 said:


> Ug. All my recordings have the end cut off because of Obama's propaganda. Now I am forced to go looking for alternative sources.


Did you not see this thread in time?


----------



## Lurker1

lpwcomp said:


> Did you not see this thread in time?


No.


----------



## astrohip

Lurker1 said:


> Ug. All my recordings have the end cut off because of Obama's propaganda. Now I am forced to go looking for alternative sources.


An idea: Set this thread up for instant email notification. Or even have it send you a SMS when there is activity. That way you can adjust or pad in advance.

We all share the pain of missing the end of recordings.


----------



## eddyj

Lurker1 said:


> Ug. All my recordings have the end cut off because of Obama's propaganda. Now I am forced to go looking for alternative sources.


I recommend moving to a country where there is no president. Of course, that will mean that you will have programs pre-empted by the Dictator instead. Sucks to be you.


----------



## Lurker1

eddyj said:


> I recommend moving to a country where there is no president. Of course, that will mean that you will have programs pre-empted by the Dictator instead. Sucks to be you.


----------



## Lurker1

astrohip said:


> An idea: Set this thread up for instant email notification. Or even have it send you a SMS when there is activity. That way you can adjust or pad in advance.
> 
> We all share the pain of missing the end of recordings.


Good idea, thanks. I was unaware of this thread before today.


----------



## eddyj

Lurker1 said:


>


You should be grateful you are not subjected to Fidel Castro's marathon speeches!


----------



## waynomo

eddyj said:


> You should be grateful you are not subjected to Fidel Castro's marathon speeches!


Can I report this post as being political in nature?


----------



## unitron

waynomo said:


> Can I report this post as being political in nature?


Sorry, Fidel's off-shore, and as a Republican Senator once pointed out "politics stops at the water's edge."


----------



## Lurker1

Why is this still a problem in the age of digital TV? Is there not any metadata in the signal identifying the current program?


----------



## astrohip

Lurker1 said:


> Why is this still a problem in the age of digital TV? Is there not any metadata in the signal identifying the current program?


In this country, TV broadcasts don't talk to DVRs. Doesn't matter if it's analog, digital, cable, etc.


----------



## JLucPicard

Sunday, Dec 20th

Due to length of Steelers/Broncos game, 60 Minutes starts about 7:00 CT, Undercover Boss starts around 8:00 CT and CSI:Cyber starts around 9:00 CT (may start a minute or two later and run a minute or two late, so set DVR accordingly).

BIG ISSUE: CSI:Cyber will start about a half hour EARLIER than what the guide had shown!

Madame Secretary will not be shown.


----------



## JLucPicard

Sunday, Dec 20th

Due to the length of the Steelers/Broncos game, *60 Minutes* starts about 7:00 CT, *Undercover Boss* starts around 8:00 CT and *CSI:Cyber* starts around *9:00 *CT (may start a minute or two later and run a minute or two late, so set DVR accordingly).

BIG ISSUE: *CSI:Cyber* will start about a half hour EARLIER than what the guide had shown!

*Madame Secretary* will not be shown.


----------



## Krellion

Football ran long on CBS (as usual), so there's a new schedule this evening (all times Eastern):

60 Minutes (started at 8:01pm)
Undercover Boss
CSI: Cyber

Madam Secretary was a repeat and has been cut. Undercover Boss will be half an hour late and CSI:Cyber is starting around half an hour *early*.

Please adjust your recordings as needed.


----------



## unitron

"CSI:Cyber is starting around half an hour early."

But my TiVo will only let me start the recording a maximum of 10 minutes early, so once again thanks to apparently no one on the TiVo design team having any familiarity with East Coast television, I'm going to have a mislabeled recording.


----------



## lpwcomp

unitron said:


> "CSI:Cyber is starting around half an hour early."
> 
> But my TiVo will only let me start the recording a maximum of 10 minutes early, so once again thanks to apparently no one on the TiVo design team having any familiarity with East Coast television, I'm going to have a mislabeled recording.


At least you saw in time to record the whole thing. And I'm sorry, I fail to see how this is _*TiVo's*_ fault. A scheduled program should _*never*_ start early.


----------



## unitron

San Diego-Denver game no way is going to finish by 7:30 PM EST, so 60 Minutes and rest of CBS line up will be bumped.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs eastern and central time zones are starting 60 minutes 25 minutes late (nfl overrun), pad accordingly...


----------



## unitron

60 Minutes started at 7:55:38 PM EST after SD-Denver game.


----------



## Space

The Simpsons on FOX started 20 minutes late on the east coast, shift your recording schedule accordingly.


----------



## jap3

..


----------



## morac

Space said:


> The Simpsons on FOX started 20 minutes late on the east coast, shift your recording schedule accordingly.


Didn't see this soon enough to extend my Simpsons recording, but did my later recordings.


----------



## morac

SNL started 17 minutes late because of football.


----------



## unitron

CBS East Coast Steelers/Broncos bumped 60 Minutes 8PM start to 8:02:45 PM


----------



## unitron

East Coast 60 Minutes scheduled for 7:00PM started 7:05:20PM


----------



## unitron

X-Files started at 10:23:50PM on the East Coast


----------



## jsmeeker

Stephen Colbert. Pad the heck out of it tonight if you aren't watching it live.


----------



## morac

Too late now, but every show on ABC was running 5 minutes over tonight for some reason.


----------



## Space

morac said:


> Too late now, but every show on ABC was running 5 minutes over tonight for some reason.


Most likely due to reporting on the results of the New Hampshire primary at 8pm ET.


----------



## aindik

Space said:


> Most likely due to reporting on the results of the New Hampshire primary at 8pm ET.


That's a bad job on their part. Was the New Hampshire Primary a surprise event? They couldn't schedule the news coverage and put it in the guide?

I suppose they didn't know when they'd break in because they didn't know what time the races would be called. I still think they should've built it in.

At least the shows are on ABC.com and WatchABC.


----------



## Space

aindik said:


> That's a bad job on their part. Was the New Hampshire Primary a surprise event? They couldn't schedule the news coverage and put it in the guide?
> 
> I suppose they didn't know when they'd break in because they didn't know what time the races would be called. I still think they should've built it in.
> 
> At least the shows are on ABC.com and WatchABC.


I agree. NBC also had coverage for a few minutes at 8pm, but it did not seem to affect the schedule. I guess they decided to forgo the revenue from a few commercials whereas ABC did not.


----------



## Hercules67

aindik said:


> That's a bad job on their part. Was the New Hampshire Primary a surprise event? They couldn't schedule the news coverage and put it in the guide?
> 
> I suppose they didn't know when they'd break in because they didn't know what time the races would be called. I still think they should've built it in.
> 
> At least the shows are on ABC.com and WatchABC.


Agreed.

It messed up the recording of Agent Carter for me.... but still, my fault for not realizing this and padding shows on Tuesday.


----------



## jsmeeker

Pad Stephen Colbert tonight (17th March 2016) Gonna run late due to college basketball. It's already scheduled for later than normal. But the late game is wrapping up, along with post game show. I am giving it a full hour pad.


----------



## waynomo

Guess what? 60 Minutes is not starting at 7:00 PM as slated because the basketball game is going to go late.

Difficult to tell how much padding you will need at this point in time, but I would pad at least an hour to be safe. (In case of over time) (Although OT is unlikely)


----------



## astrohip

*Elementary warning!*

For those who pad the Sunday night CBS shows by an hour, Elementary has been moved to Sundays. You need to modify your SP.


----------



## laria

astrohip said:


> *Elementary warning!*
> 
> For those who pad the Sunday night CBS shows by an hour, Elementary has been moved to Sundays. You need to modify your SP.


Oh, thanks... I thought maybe that was just this week, I happened to see it when I was checking to see if TAR was on and just adjusted the recording for this week. I'll have to change my OnePasses.


----------



## Space

waynomo said:


> Guess what? 60 Minutes is not starting at 7:00 PM as slated because the basketball game is going to go late.
> 
> Difficult to tell how much padding you will need at this point in time, but I would pad at least an hour to be safe. (In case of over time) (Although OT is unlikely)


35 minutes of padding is needed.


----------



## lpwcomp

Space said:


> 35 minutes of padding is needed.


Which means an hour.


----------



## bicker

I had forgotten. I generally pad The Good Wife out to 4 hours, so I suspect that's covered me adequately this week.


----------



## Fixer

astrohip said:


> *Elementary warning!*
> 
> For those who pad the Sunday night CBS shows by an hour, Elementary has been moved to Sundays. You need to modify your SP.


I was aware that Elementary was moving to Sundays, but missed the memo regarding sports overruns. I don't like that current CBS shows aren't on any of the popular streaming services. I'm not paying extra just for one network's shows. I guess I'll have to wait two or three weeks for the ep to show up on VOD. Lesson learned.


----------



## EWiser

You can watch it using the CBS website on the company. Then streamed to my Apple TV to watch just did it Wednesday  CBS and Sports messes with start times so bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fixer

Just checked VOD and found the ep available. 4:3 SD, but available nonetheless. 

When I checked CBS.com on my phone last night, last Sunday's ep had an "All Access" icon at the bottom of the preview pic. I rechecked this morning. Now it says "Free Episode". I guess I complained for nothing.


----------



## EWiser

Well Elementary was renewed for next year. Think it will be staying on Sunday night to replace The Good Wife. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrohip

EWiser said:


> Well Elementary was renewed for next year. Think it will be staying on Sunday night to replace The Good Wife.


Time to make that pad permanent!


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

2nd time in 48 hours that the TiVo guide has had duplicate listings for a show (Second Chance on Fox Friday Night at 9:00/9:01 - 10:00PM was the first).

Carmichael Show on NBC has a 9:00-9:30 and a 9:01-9:30 listing. 

Unlike Second Chance which chose the full 30 minutes (and was correct), TiVo is planning to record from 9:01-9:30

While 9:01 is also shown on my FiOS DVR as being correct, if indeed it is incorrect and the other listing from 9:00-9:30 is correct, the first 60 second/setup for the show will be missed.

Considering this is (imo) one of the 3 best Comedies currently airing on OTA (along with Big Bang and Modern Family) - a combination of All In The Family (a large family with different views on current social issues) and Senfeld - one might want to pad the start to 9:00PM (+1 minute) just in case the guide is choosing the incorrect listing.


----------



## lpwcomp

And you know that the 9:01 listing for "The Carmichael Show" is incorrect how? It's the only one I see on my TiVo.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

lpwcomp said:


> And you know that the 9:01 listing for "The Carmichael Show" is incorrect how? It's the only one I see on my TiVo.


I did not state it was incorrect. In fact, I even noted that is the one shown on the FiOS DVR.

I simply stated that IF it is the incorrect of the 2, then the first 60 seconds will be missing - and one might want to pad.

The 9:01PM on Friday Night Second Chance WAS incorrect and the duplicate at 9:00PM WAS correct.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

For some reason CBS is on time tonight, so be sure to adjust your recordings appropriately!


----------



## unitron

Rob Helmerichs said:


> For some reason CBS is on time tonight, so be sure to adjust your recordings appropriately!


Thread winner!


----------



## JoeKustra

Heads up. The Masters final round is today. CBS will probably be late.


----------



## JohnS-MI

JoeKustra said:


> Heads up. The Masters final round is today. CBS will probably be late.


30 minutes late on east coast, per cbs facebook


----------



## JoeKustra

OK, I know this isn't exactly the thread topic. Tonight the guide metadata for Blue Bloods is missing the First Aired Date (OAD). So if you have a 1P for "new only", it is not in your To Do List. There is another thread on this, but I have instant notification for this thread. I hope this helps someone. CBS doesn't do repeats very often and there is no free streaming source.

I (and others) did send TiVo feedback on this, but they're probably busy boxing up their personal stuff.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

You did, thanks


----------



## waynomo

My TiVo did not start recording the first episode of 60 minutes tonight. There are 2 one hour episodes tonight. Both are listed as new. It is going to record the second, but I had to manually start the first episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I see this week and next (perhaps permanently?), CBS is doing a one-hour CBS Weekend News (with no local news); this week, golf ran long and they shortened the Weekend News to compensate.

Maybe they've finally decided to join the 21st Century (i.e., the century of the DVR)?


----------



## danderson400

I guess the PGA Championship will give you guys some headaches on Sunday... if it rains or there is a lightning delay.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

danderson400 said:


> I guess the PGA Championship will give you guys some headaches on Sunday... if it rains or there is a lightning delay.


The potential good news is, [see my post right ahead of yours]...


----------



## Cainebj

7/31/16 - east coast. Big Brother / CBS is delayed by 41 minutes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I see this week and next (perhaps permanently?), CBS is doing a one-hour CBS Weekend News (with no local news); this week, golf ran long and they shortened the Weekend News to compensate.
> 
> Maybe they've finally decided to join the 21st Century (i.e., the century of the DVR)?


I take it back. My attempt to give them the benefit of the doubt was, apparently, premature.


----------



## danderson400

I've always thought NBC handled overruns better than CBS- by having Dateline go to 8. I saw them do that after their AFC games for years, and also sometimes with NASCAR or golf.


----------



## lpwcomp

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I take it back. My attempt to give them the benefit of the doubt was, apparently, premature.


They can only have that "CBS Evening News" if the preceding program is scheduled to end before 7PM.

When CBS moved BrainDead to Sunday, I _*should*_ have changed the post padding to 1hr, but I didn't. Had to acquire it by magical means.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

danderson400 said:


> I've always thought NBC handled overruns better than CBS- by having Dateline go to 8. I saw them do that after their AFC games for years, and also sometimes with NASCAR or golf.


Yeah, they had Dateline scheduled from 6-7 (Central), and then adjusted the length of the show to compensate for sports overages, so e.g. if the game ended at 6:40, they'd have a 20-minute episode of Dateline. CBS could do the same thing with 60 Minutes, but they won't. Apparently not enough of their audience is on DVRs yet for it to be worth their while.

(My joke has always been that 7:00 is past the 60 Minutes crew's bedtime, so they can't stay up late enough to do it live.)


----------



## phox_mulder

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I see this week and next (perhaps permanently?), CBS is doing a one-hour CBS Weekend News (with no local news); this week, golf ran long and they shortened the Weekend News to compensate.
> 
> Maybe they've finally decided to join the 21st Century (i.e., the century of the DVR)?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> I take it back. My attempt to give them the benefit of the doubt was, apparently, premature.


CBS didn't even have CBS Weekend News following Golf this week, at least for the East, Central and Mountain time zones.
Sunday went from Golf directly into 60 Minutes for most time zones.

phox


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

phox_mulder said:


> CBS didn't even have CBS Weekend News following Golf this week, at least for the East, Central and Mountain time zones.
> Sunday went from Golf directly into 60 Minutes for most time zones.


Yeah, when it first hit the Guide Data there was a newscast from 5-6 (Central), but at some point they extended golf to 6.

So their willful cluelessness as to how to handle sports overruns continues unblemished!


----------



## danderson400

I wonde rif ABC ever had any issues with NASCAR? like the one race in 07 that went to ESPN2 at some point?


----------



## Mike Lang

Important alerts only in this thread - no chit chat please...


----------



## danderson400

Yeah I forgot about that. Sorry.


----------



## lpwcomp

I guess tennis ran long so they started coverage of the baseball game on ESPN2, so the WSOP coverage started 11 minutes late.


----------



## aindik

Too late now, but I'd guess CBS prime time was delayed in places like Florida, Houston, New Orleans, Atlanta, Nashville, Wisconsin, Minnesota, Chicago, etc. 

4:00 ET NFL games are back. All of those markets (and/or entire states) had a 4:00 game from CBS yesterday. (Plus markets on the west coast but that wouldn't delay prime time).


----------



## lpwcomp

"World Cup of Hockey 2016" coverage ran long causing a 19 minute delay in WSOP coverage.


----------



## Mike Lang

Chargers/Colts will push 60 minutes & NCIS LA back tonight.

Edit: 20 minutes late.


----------



## danderson400

The Rams/Bucs game might delay the Simpsons?!


----------



## 59er

danderson400 said:


> The Rams/Bucs game might delay the Simpsons?!


Not in NYC...


----------



## danderson400

Just in Bucs home region


----------



## danderson400

Game is set to resume at 8:28 P.M. so Simpsons will be delayed indefinitely in Tampa market and secondary market areas.


----------



## danderson400

to think of it that was the longest that the Simpsons was delayed(even if it was just in the Buccaneers home area)


----------



## ClearToLand

Please note tonight's updated show schedule: 7:27p est/6:27c for #60minutes, 8:27p for #NCISLA, 9:27p for #MadamSecretary, and 10:27p for #Elementary.

https://www.facebook.com/CBS/?fref=nf


----------



## Mike Lang

Only in a few markets.


----------



## bodosom

Don't have a Facebook account? Use Twitter and skip the nagging.
https://twitter.com/cbs

Due 2 #NFL game #60Minutes #NCISLA #MadamSecretary #Elementary start delay 27 min in NYC,CHI,ATL,CHRLT,E.MI,ND,SD,NE,KS,W.IA,Springfld MO.​


----------



## JoeKustra

East coast is still on EDT also. No delay last night.


----------



## danderson400

Sounds like the Chargers/Raiders game caused a delay...


----------



## JoeKustra

I know there's a debate. But my TiVo says Blindspot should not be recorded tonight. Why? Are all guides wrong?


----------



## eddyj

My DIRECTV Genie has it in the record/todo list for 8:00


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

JoeKustra said:


> I know there's a debate. But my TiVo says Blindspot should not be recorded tonight. Why? Are all guides wrong?


Mine has it.

Up until recently (perhaps even today?), it was shown as a generic episode. Just now is the first time I've seen actual information about the episode.


----------



## JoeKustra

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Mine has it.
> 
> Up until recently (perhaps even today?), it was shown as a generic episode. Just now is the first time I've seen actual information about the episode.


Thanks for checking. I have next week as generic, and like you said, this night was generic until recently. Politics.


----------



## danderson400

How is FOX handling the San Diego @ Atlanta game? that game ran 30 minutes late.


----------



## ClearToLand

> Due to #NFL game, new start times East/Central viewers ONLY 60 Minutes 7:35ET/6:35CT NCIS: Los Angeles 8:35ET Madam Secretary 9:35ET Elementary 10:35ET.


https://www.facebook.com/CBS/?fref=nf


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

New start times due 2 #NFL game East/Central viewers ONLY #60Minutes 7:50ET/6:50CT #NCISLA 8:50ET #MadamSecretary 9:50ET #Elementary 10:50ET


----------



## Mike Lang

CBS shows starting 16 minutes late tonight.


----------



## Mike Lang

And 20 minutes late tonight.


----------



## ClearToLand

> New start times due to #NFL game East/Central viewers ONLY:#60Minutes 7:49ET/6:49CT, #NCISLA 8:49ET, #MadamSecretary9:49ET, and #Elementary 10:49ET.


----------



## ClearToLand

> Due to #NFL game, #60Minutes #DickVanDyke special#MadamSecretary #Elementary delayed 31mins ONLY in NYC,Philly,JAX,Charlotte,Miami,most of MN.


----------



## Space

Fox network show start times are delayed 10 minutes due to football running long (NY area at least).


----------



## boywaja

looks to me like bones was scheduled for 9:25pm EST but didn't start until 10 PM due to the presidential address (january 10th). watched the first minute. think it is a new episode.


----------



## eddyj

That's why the weird start time! If I'd realized, I'd have padded. Hope they re-run it, I am sure mine is messed up.


----------



## bicker

So far only Ep 1 has shown up on Xfinity On Demand. I'll check again tonight.


----------



## eddyj

bicker said:


> So far only Ep 1 has shown up on Xfinity On Demand. I'll check again tonight.


I was able to watch on the DIRECTV app.


----------



## JoeKustra

I caught it early. My observation:
NBC for Tues. Jan.10th


----------



## morac

Fox football ran 15 minutes over. Fox shows need to be padded.


----------



## Space

It appears that the new episode of "The Wall" originally scheduled for 8pm ET tonight on NBC will instead air at 9pm ET due to news coverage of Trump's supreme court nomination.


----------



## unitron

Space said:


> It appears that the new episode of "The Wall" originally scheduled for 8pm ET tonight on NBC will instead air at 9pm ET due to news coverage of Trump's supreme court nomination.


According to the NBC site, the 9PM ET episode of "This Is Us" is bumped to 10PM ET.


----------



## spartanstew

Space said:


> It appears that the new episode of "The Wall" originally scheduled for 8pm ET tonight on NBC will instead air at 9pm ET due to news coverage of Trump's supreme court nomination.


Crap, missed it.



unitron said:


> According to the NBC site, the 9PM ET episode of "This Is Us" is bumped to 10PM ET.


But that's a repeat, I believe.


----------



## astrohip

unitron said:


> According to the NBC site, the 9PM ET episode of "This Is Us" is bumped to 10PM ET.
> 
> 
> spartanstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's a repeat, I believe.
Click to expand...

Yes, before anyone panics, tonight's _This Is Us_ is a repeat.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I find it funny that Trump is moving The Wall.


----------



## danielhart

Well this sucks. SCOTUS nominations have always been done in the day in the past. Prima Donna Trump had to do it at night? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## danielhart

danielhart said:


> Well this sucks. SCOTUS nominations have always been done in the day in the past. Prima Donna Trump had to do it at night?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


And why did the networks feel the need to broadcast it? Why not just leave it to the cable news networks?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## nyny523

Superbowl into overtime. If you are recording 24, pad heavily.


----------



## BrettStah

nyny523 said:


> Superbowl into overtime. If you are recording 24, pad heavily.


I'm actually surprised that 24 is only going to start ~30 minutes late.


----------



## laria

BrettStah said:


> I'm actually surprised that 24 is only going to start ~30 minutes late.


Local channel (Boston) said that it would be coming on at 1:30.


----------



## BrettStah

That's not too surprising in Boston.


----------



## laria

BrettStah said:


> That's not too surprising in Boston.


Yeah but if people like me were padding by the max of 3h, they would end up missing the last 30 min, so, set up your recordings for that middle of the night show with Chris Wallace I guess, Boston peeps!


----------



## bicker

nyny523 said:


> Superbowl into overtime. If you are recording 24, pad heavily.


I had padded it out to 4:15, so I guess I'm safe here in Georgia at least.


----------



## KDeFlane

CBS delay just tweeted a few mins ago, no specific length yet, but affecting RANSOM 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840729201149861888
#*cbs* saturday lineup delayed just a bit for #*ncaa* hoops... #*ransom*, #*ncisla*, all new @*48hours*...update to come. cc @*RyanUpLate*


----------



## JoeKustra

12 minutes. Next week it's off.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

CBS 35 minutes late on East and Central


----------



## BrettStah

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> CBS 35 minutes late on East and Central


Thanks!


----------



## JohnS-MI

March 26: CBS schedule needs a 34 minute pad to EDT/CDT schedule due to hoops.


----------



## ClearToLand

bodosom said:


> Don't have a Facebook account? Use Twitter and skip the nagging.
> CBS (@CBS) | Twitter


Blah, Blah, Blah - *34* minutes



bodosom said:


> #60Minutes #NCISLA #MadamSecretary #Elementary start delay 27 min in NYC,CHI,ATL,CHRLT,E.MI,ND,SD,NE,KS,W.IA,Springfld MO.


----------



## ClearToLand

ClearToLand said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah - *34* minutes​


NCIS: LA actually started @ 20:*35*:01 EST so I just padded NCIS, Madam & Elementary 1 minute.


----------



## bodosom

ClearToLand said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah - *34* minutes
> ​


My post was from last October.


----------



## ClearToLand

bodosom said:


> My post was from last October.


There was no ill will toward you, or your post - I now use your Twitter LINK instead of the originally posted Facebook LINK. :thumbsup:

I was just too lazy to type in "_Why..." the 3 shows were going to be delayed AGAIN. 

I was busy working around the house last Sunday and didn't even think about '_Sports Delay_' until Monday.  Lucky, I record the CBS 11PM news daily too (so I got the end of Elementary)._


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

CBS is starting their schedule exactly an hour late. I don't know if they'll keep it that way or skip a show at some point...

[edit] Looks like they're skipping Elementary.


----------



## laria

Rob Helmerichs said:


> CBS is starting their schedule exactly an hour late. I don't know if they'll keep it that way or skip a show at some point...
> 
> [edit] Looks like they're skipping Elementary.


Ugh, annoying, I usually pad Elementary since I watch the shows before it, so I would have lost the end of Madam Secretary.

Edit: Although I guess my Tivo probably hasn't caught up with the fact that Elementary isn't actually Elementary and I would have gotten it.


----------



## ClearToLand

Rob Helmerichs said:


> CBS is starting their schedule *exactly an hour late*. I don't know if they'll keep it that way or skip a show at some point...
> 
> [edit] Looks like they're skipping Elementary.


So, basically it's a '*Do Nothing and Get the Same Results*' Sunday. :lol:

Previously, all the Manual Recordings still had the wrong names because the Guide Data never changed - just the Start Times - and, AFAIK, you can't change the title of Manual Recordings. This week, it's all automatic. 

All that worrying over nothing... :sweat:


----------



## TonyD79

laria said:


> Ugh, annoying, I usually pad Elementary since I watch the shows before it, so I would have lost the end of Madam Secretary.
> 
> Edit: Although I guess my Tivo probably hasn't caught up with the fact that Elementary isn't actually Elementary and I would have gotten it.


No. Nobody gets that right this late.


----------



## laria

TonyD79 said:


> No. Nobody gets that right this late.


I know, I just wasn't thinking straight before I posted the edit.


----------



## JoeKustra

laria said:


> I know, I just wasn't thinking straight before I posted the edit.


It explains why no SkipMode on Madam Secretary and Elementary.


----------



## eddyj

I hate the delays, but I hate the drops even more, since now I have to make sure to manually record Elementary, since it thinks it already recorded.


----------



## bbrown9

eddyj said:


> I hate the delays, but I hate the drops even more, since now I have to make sure to manually record Elementary, since it thinks it already recorded.


When is Elementary on again?


----------



## eddyj

bbrown9 said:


> When is Elementary on again?


Don't know, they might just push it a week. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## astrohip

JoeKustra said:


> It explains why no SkipMode on Madam Secretary and Elementary.


I had Skipmode on Madam Secretary. I always pad by an hour, so it recorded in full. And once the recording was complete, SM showed up.

Elementary, of course, didn't have skip mode.


----------



## nyny523

I have always padded my CBS Sunday shows an hour. Nothing new here...


----------



## krkaufman

eddyj said:


> I hate the delays, but I hate the drops even more, since *now I have to make sure to manually record Elementary, since it thinks it already recorded.*


Excellent observation. Will keep an eye on that, this week.


----------



## ClearToLand

eddyj said:


> I hate the delays, but I hate the drops even more, since now I have to make sure to manually record Elementary, since it thinks it already recorded.


If you keep your TiVo HDD full (like my 500GB is now that I've stopped watching TV 18hrs/day), such that it has to 'Delete for space' (turn KUID off for the one episode if it's on), TiVo *WILL* re-record the same episode if / when it appears in the Guide again.

I've seen it happen multiple times.


----------



## pdhenry

It's not supposed to do that if it sees a show it's recorded in the last 30 days.


----------



## ClearToLand

pdhenry said:


> It's not supposed to do that if it sees a show it's recorded in the last 30 days.


I know!

That's why I think it has something to do with 'Deleted for space' vs 'User Deleted' - i.e. the dear TiVo feels guilty... 

Happened with a few cable shows that repeat several times during the week. If I watch the show and *I* delete the show, nothing happens. But, if I don't get to the show quickly enough, and it's not KUID, and TiVo deletes it for space, then a few days later it re-records it with no intervention on my part.


----------



## eddyj

Also, some of us are using other DVRs so the behavior may be subtly different.


----------



## phox_mulder

bbrown9 said:


> When is Elementary on again?





eddyj said:


> Don't know, they might just push it a week. We'll have to wait and see.


CBS will be airing the missed episode next Sunday 4-16 in place of an originally scheduled episode of NCIS:LA at 10pm Eastern/Pacific.

phox


----------



## ClearToLand

eddyj said:


> Also, some of us are using other DVRs so the behavior may be subtly different.


Sure.

I have a Roamio Basic - maybe someone with something else can try a similar experiment, using a 'repeating' cable program to speed things up.

I wonder how many other people run at or near 100% full on a daily basis...


----------



## ClearToLand

phox_mulder said:


> CBS will be airing the missed episode next Sunday 4-16 in place of an originally scheduled episode of NCIS:LA at 10pm Eastern/Pacific.
> 
> phox


I just checked my Roamio Basic ToDo List (on TiVo Online from my 'Test Rig' in the basement running Opera) and the only CBS show currently scheduled for next Sunday is 60 Minutes. NBC has Chicago Justice and Shades of Blues, so I'll have to keep an eye on this as the recording time approaches.

Man, this getting older does '_strange_' things to the world I thought I knew - for the past several decades, my mind has been telling my fingers what words to type and everything has been hunky-dory, but now when I CLICK 'Preview' there are OTHER '_properly-spelled-but-not-what-I-wanted_' words on the screen that I have to go back and change...  :confounded: *or*  

Spoiler: That blue 'or' is a LINK...


----------



## JoeKustra

ClearToLand said:


> I just checked my Roamio Basic ToDo List (on TiVo Online from my 'Test Rig' in the basement running Opera) and the only CBS show currently scheduled for next Sunday is 60 Minutes.


Trust Screener. My guide hasn't corrected yet. The guide still shows the NCIS:LA, but it may get corrected.


----------



## morac

People please read the first post in this thread. It's for emergency padding emails because of sports overruns or other special events, not for basic bad guide discussion. Of the last 10 or so emails, only 1 or 2 fall under that heading. Please create a new thread for other topics.


----------



## danderson400

Why does CBS skip a show when they have a overrun that lasts for over an hour?


----------



## Space

danderson400 said:


> Why does CBS skip a show when they have a overrun that lasts for over an hour?


This thread is only for urgent padding alerts, please do not post questions here, create a new thread if you have a question.

I assume CBS skips a show if the overrun is too long because they don't want to piss off the local news teams around the country that have to stay up later to do the local news.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I believe ratings after 10:00 Central don't count, so there's no point in airing an entire show after then...


----------



## ClearToLand

*05/21/2017:*

The 7:00PM EDT edition of 60 Minutes started @ 7:03:17PM EDT
The 8:00PM EDT edition of 60 Minutes started @ 8:03:23PM EDT (lost 6 more seconds)
Since there's no announcement yet on Twitter, I thought that CBS '_might catch up _' but it doesn't look that way so far... $$$
- *Season Finales:* Madame Secretary and Elementary
CBS (@CBS) | Twitter


----------



## Space

CBS is running 20 minutes late due to golf. Pad "Big Brother", "Candy Crush", and "NCIS: LA" (Repeat).


----------



## ClearToLand

*Night Shift s04e10 [Season Finale] loses out to Thursday Night Football*​
Well, it appears that neither TiVo/Rovi or NBC could decide what to do with Night Shift vs Live Football tonight 08/31/17 so, although TiVo/RoVi rescheduled Night Shift to start @ 2230EDT instead of 2200EDT, it, in fact, started 6:32 late displaying "_*We a now joining the show already in progress*_" (at that time, I didn't yet know if I was missing 6min32sec OR 36min32sec). When I just checked whether or not the 11PM News was going to be moved back, it WAS NOT!

Thus, we (I) have ~23m28sec of the 60min of the episode. Currently, TiVo/RoVi is not showing any future episodes available *BUT* I would be on the alert for a re-play to pop up this Saturday.


----------



## lpwcomp

That was your local station's decision. NBC did not have a game last night.


----------



## pdhenry

They did here...


----------



## JoeKustra

pdhenry said:


> They did here...


All my preseason games have been on Fox so far. Next week (9/7) the season starts on Thursday with NBC as Sunday Night Football.


----------



## lpwcomp

pdhenry said:


> They did here...


Wasn't NBC, it was your local affiliate. The season opener is "Sunday Night Football" next Thursday.


----------



## pdhenry

Perhaps, but my local affiliate isn't ClearToLand's local affiliate.

The Tonight Show started at midnight here.


----------



## lpwcomp

pdhenry said:


> Perhaps, but my local affiliate isn't ClearToLand's local affiliate.
> 
> The Tonight Show started at midnight here.


That's different. I can't imagine two different local affiliates carrying the same game while most of the rest of the country got the normal NBC feed.


----------



## pdhenry

I can. I just don't understand why so many of your posts convey a chip on your shoulder, in this thread and others.


----------



## lpwcomp

I simply posted that it wasn't NBC that did it, and you had to chime in with "They did here" which was manifestly untrue. You are the one exhibiting an attitude.


----------



## ClearToLand

Well, CBS Sunday Afternoon Football just went into overtime as the 'Extra Point' tied things up at 24 with 17 seconds left on the clock in the 4th quarter.

So, we know 60 Minutes is going to be delayed but the BIG question is when will the *premiere of S01e01 of Star Trek: Discovery* begin?


----------



## unitron

Here on the East Coast they just announced the rest of tonight's lineup remains the same, so assuming they don't shave any off of 60 Minutes fall premiere episode, Trek ought to start at 8:48:25pm EST.


----------



## BrettStah

ClearToLand said:


> Well, CBS Sunday Afternoon Football just went into overtime as the 'Extra Point' tied things up at 24 with 17 seconds left on the clock in the 4th quarter.
> 
> So, we know 60 Minutes is going to be delayed but the BIG question is when will the *premiere of S01e01 of Star Trek: Discovery* begin?


I have Star Trek padded by an hour so I'm safe, I figure.


----------



## krkaufman

ClearToLand said:


> ... the BIG question is when will the *premiere of S01e01 of Star Trek: Discovery* begin?


I post-padded it by 60 minutes, but may need to bump that further. Thanks.


----------



## series5orpremier

8:48/7:48


----------



## ClearToLand

Just a quick 'Heads Up' for anyone running on autopilot (like me) and low on free disk space (like me) - Star Trek: Discovery, according to Guide Data, will run for *65* minutes.

When the game ended, I checked the exact start of 60 Minutes (18m20s late on my SPS9S display), deleted the original Star Trek entry from the ToDo List, created a new manual recording starting at 20:48 and, being '_so old and wise_' , I bumped the ending from the automatically-generated 21:48 to 21:50.

HA! Good thing I looked at the Guide. I went back and added 5 more minutes (21:55)...


----------



## JoeKustra

ClearToLand said:


> Well, CBS Sunday Afternoon Football just went into overtime as the 'Extra Point' tied things up at 24 with 17 seconds left on the clock in the 4th quarter.
> So, we know 60 Minutes is going to be delayed but the BIG question is when will the *premiere of S01e01 of Star Trek: Discovery* begin?


18 minutes late. I padded by an hour. I have to admit Giants-Eagles had quite an ending.


----------



## danderson400

Did the 49ers-Cardinals game have any impact on FOX prime time?


----------



## ClearToLand

*10/22/2017:*

My 8:30PM EDT SCHEDULED recording of Wisdom of the Crowd started @ 8:36:20PM EDT
My 8:35PM EDT MANUAL recording started @ 8:35:04PM EDT
Twitter can't decide between 08:34PM and 08:36PM so plan / pad the rest of your CBS evening accordingly
CBS (@CBS) | Twitter


----------



## nyny523

FWIW, I just pad all my CBS shows on Sunday night by 1 hour. Then I never miss anything.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I just don't watch CBS on Sunday night. I never miss anything either!


----------



## astrohip

nyny523 said:


> FWIW, I just pad all my CBS shows on Sunday night by 1 hour. Then I never miss anything.


Same here. I'm guessing all Sunday Night CBS viewers with DVRs do this.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> I just don't watch CBS on Sunday night. I never miss anything either!


Just you wait, young man. One day you'll fit the CBS demographic.


----------



## ClearToLand

*10/29/2017:*

29 minute delay per Twitter
CBS (@CBS) | Twitter


----------



## NorthAlabama

not in all markets (including ours), here's the full tweet without using the link:



> #*CBS* is delayed 29 minutes in New York City, Philly, NOLA & parts of Louisiana, Atlanta, Charlotte, Tampa, Chicago, and most of Texas.


----------



## KDeFlane

Nov.19th:
Due to football overrun*, **CBS* is delayed 5 mins in east & central time zones (on top of existing 30-minute delay built into schedule)

New start times:
*60minutes* 7:35ET/6:35CT 
*WisdomOfTheCrowd* 8:35ET/7:35C 
*NCISLA* 9:35ET/8:35C 
*MadamSecretary* 10:35ET/9:35CT

(y'all are probably already padding by small amounts)

sources: 
cali badger (@calibadger) | Twitter
https://twitter.com/cbs


----------



## astrohip

KDeFlane said:


> Nov.19th:
> Due to football overrun*, **CBS* is delayed 5 mins in east & central time zones


If I saw it correctly, the actual scheduled game would have ended on time, causing no delay. But they switched to another game in progress (original game was a blowout), and it ran over.

Have they no shame?


----------



## Space

CBS seems to be running about 6 minutes late tonight.


----------



## danderson400

Yep, they switched to the Cincinnati at Denver game when the Oakland at New England game was a blowout, and it did run over.


----------



## bicker

KDeFlane said:


> (y'all are probably already padding by small amounts)


 Three hours of padding, standard, here.


----------



## danderson400

Since CBS switched to the Jaguars at Cardinals game after the Saints at Rams game, they are 17 minutes late tonight.


----------



## ClearToLand

danderson400 said:


> Since CBS switched to the Jaguars at Cardinals game after the Saints at Rams game, they are 17 minutes late tonight.


Thanks for the reminder:


> Due to #NFL football overrun #CBS is delayed in east & central time zones. New start times #60minutes 7:46ET/6:46CT #WisdomOfTheCrowd 8:46ET/7:46CT #NCISLA 9:46ET/8:46CT #MadamSecretary 10:46ET/9:46CT


*11/26/2017:*

16 minute delay per Twitter
CBS (@CBS) | Twitter

Until I get my WD Red 3TB HDD installed, my original 500GB is always near 100% (nontransferable premium movies) so I just create EXACT length Manual Recording (every Sunday evening).


----------



## morac

Football went long on FOX, you need to pad your shows 7 minutes.


----------



## danderson400

I guess CBS is late tonight, since they switched to the Titans/49ers game after the Patriots/Steelers game, and it ran late.


----------



## NorthAlabama

yes, it appears cbs east coast feed in our market is 9 minutes late (nothing from cbs on twitter).


----------



## danderson400

The Cincinnati at Baltimore game ran up to 8:00 so i'd imagine they've cut a show out for tonight.


----------



## TonyD79

NFC playoff still going at 8 pm ET. Fox lineup to be pushed back some amount. (Depends on how long they talk after game)

Update: half hour late.


----------



## unitron

Apparently the Big 12 first game tonight is on ESPN and the first ACC is on ESPN2, opposite of what the TiVo listings say, but the second game the Big 12 is going to be on ESPN2 and the ACC on ESPN, but I'd advise checking manually.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs east coast is running 38 minutes late due to basketball overrun.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs east coast is running 36 minutes late due to basketball overrun.


----------



## ClearToLand

NorthAlabama said:


> cbs east coast is running 36 minutes late due to basketball overrun.


CBS Sunday Prime Time is too often a PITA here on the east coast:

*Twitter* says 35 minutes
You say 36 minutes
My copy of 60 Minutes started @ 19:37 per S-P-S-9-S on my screen
so I manually re-programmed the evening for HH:37.

Thanks for the reminder! I was pre-occupied with replying to posts here and would have totally missed it (again!) except for the pop-up alert.

BTW, are you a Lynyrd Skynyrd fan?


----------



## kdmorse

+18 minute delay to Agents of Shield starting due to Syria, pad appropriately. Likely similar delays on all other 9pm shows - pad liberally.


----------



## ClearToLand

Irregardless of any other parallel discussion regarding tonight's Guide Data, I believe that it's important to take away the fact that:

Salvation s02e03 metadata on 07/09 @ 9PM EDT will be tied to a NCIS repeat
Elementary s06e11 metadata on 07/09 @ 10PM EDT will be tied to a Salvation s02e03 recording
i.e. you'll have to manually schedule Elementary next week since your TiVo will think it's a repeat
*Twitter* knew this on 07/06 - Rovi still doesn't @ 8:15PM EDT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015332055545188355


----------



## Mike Lang

ClearToLand said:


> Irregardless


Did they ever make that a word?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

ClearToLand said:


> Elementary s06e11 metadata on 07/09 @ 10PM EDT will be tied to a Salvation s02e03 recording
> i.e. you'll have to manually schedule Elementary next week since your TiVo will think it's a repeat


Actually, TiVo has been pretty good about correcting that sort of thing in recent years. I'd say the chances are excellent that next week's Elementary will record properly.


----------



## ClearToLand

Mike Lang said:


> Did they ever make that a word?


You learn something one way when you're a kid and over a half century later it just kinda sticks with you, i.e. "Jury-rig" vs "Jerry-rig". I meant to spell-check it, but forgot  (It doesn't have a red underline in Chrome. )

Nevertheless, this thread has helped me several times and I hope I can remember to re-schedule Elementary myself.


----------



## ClearToLand

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Actually, TiVo has been pretty good about correcting that sort of thing in recent years. I'd say *the chances are excellent that next week's Elementary will record properly*.


That would be swell!


----------



## unitron

Mike Lang said:


> Did they ever make that a word?


No, but they made it a cafe.

Farm to Table Restaurant & Live Music | Irregardless Café & Catering


----------



## ClearToLand

ClearToLand said:


> Irregardless...





Mike Lang said:


> Did they ever make that a word?





unitron said:


> No...




> _Irregardless_ was popularized in dialectal American speech in the early 20th century. Its increasingly widespread spoken use called it to the attention of usage commentators as early as 1927. *The most frequently repeated remark about it is that "there is no such word." There is such a word, however.* It is still used primarily in speech, although it can be found from time to time in edited prose. Its reputation has not risen over the years, and *it is still a long way from general acceptance*. Use _regardless_ instead.


Definition of IRREGARDLESS - Merriam-Webster​


----------



## reneg

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Actually, TiVo has been pretty good about correcting that sort of thing in recent years. I'd say the chances are excellent that next week's Elementary will record properly.


Next week's Elementary is in my ToDo list as a new show. I guess Tivo fixed it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

reneg said:


> Next week's Elementary is in my ToDo list as a new show. I guess Tivo fixed it.


But is it this week's episode?


----------



## ClearToLand

reneg said:


> Next week's Elementary is in my ToDo list as a new show. I guess Tivo fixed it.


My ToDo List shows s06e12 for next Monday; tonight we're missing s06e11.


----------



## reneg

ClearToLand said:


> My ToDo List shows s06e12 for next Monday; tonight we're missing s06e11.


Yup, Elementary will probably be messed up next week because my Tivo thought it recorded S06E11 tonight


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

reneg said:


> Yup, Elementary will probably be messed up next week because my Tivo thought it recorded S06E11 tonight


Actually, TiVo has been pretty good about correcting that sort of thing in recent years. I'd say the chances are excellent that next week's Elementary will record properly.


----------



## reneg

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Actually, TiVo has been pretty good about correcting that sort of thing in recent years. I'd say the chances are excellent that next week's Elementary will record properly.


Just in case, I modified next week's recording so it will record either way.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

reneg said:


> Just in case, I modified next week's recording so it will record either way.


Good plan. For my part, I'm going to leave it be and see what happens just out of curiosity. I can always make a last-minute change if necessary.


----------



## aaronwt

Glad I caught this to make sure Salvation got recorded.


----------



## leswar

What I did for correct metadata was to cancel the 9pm Salvation recording (it was already in progress at the time). Then I canceled 
the 10pm Elementary scheduled recording. And then did a manual recording for 10:55pm to 11pm. The manual recording picked up the program as
"Salvation". It even had the "skip" data upon completion.


----------



## aaronwt

I just added an hour to the recording. WHich worked great and it even had Skip mode.


----------



## leswar

It's just for when you are bing watching a series at a latter date one is hard pressed to remember where to look for the correct episode w/o the proper
m.d.


----------



## Einselen

Everyone, please keep posts only relevant to announcing padding alerts and not aux, though related, discussions. Many of us subscribe to this thread for an instant email on new posts so we can properly pad recordings and auxiliary discussion messes up that system.


----------



## Toni

I put this in its own thread, but here also:

Last week, TiVo recorded what it thought was a new Gong Show, but it was a special tribute for Aretha Franklin. The actual Gong Show is airing tonight but TiVo thinks it is a repeat because it was recorded last week. Manual recording required.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs east coast is running 7 minutes late due to football, pad accordingly...


----------



## Toni

NorthAlabama said:


> cbs east coast is running 7 minutes late due to football, pad accordingly...


Big Brother was scheduled to begin at 7:30 CDT on TiVo so add time to the end of the recording.


----------



## Toni

It may not end up being necessary, but the Cowboys/Seahawks game begins on FOX at 4:00 eastern, with the season premiers of 9-1-1 scheduled to begin at 8:00 p.m. They do include an hour of The OT in between, but things generally run long, so I'm padding the end of my 9-1-1 recording a bit to be safe.


----------



## TKnight206

Toni said:


> It may not end up being necessary, but the Cowboys/Seahawks game begins on FOX at 4:00 eastern, with the season premiers of 9-1-1 scheduled to begin at 8:00 p.m. They do include an hour of The OT in between, but things generally run long, so I'm padding the end of my 9-1-1 recording a bit to be safe.


Are you sure it's 4pm Eastern and not 4:25pm Eastern?


----------



## Toni

TKnight206 said:


> Are you sure it's 4pm Eastern and not 4:25pm Eastern?


The game itself probably starts at 4:25 but my recording of the game is scheduled to start at 4:00.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR_Dave

CBS running about 7 minutes late.


----------



## NorthAlabama

where? cbs is on time in our market, central time zone.

eta: ok, here's the link from their twitter feed:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044004495758225408


----------



## DVR_Dave

NorthAlabama said:


> where? cbs is on time in our market, central time zone.


Thread title: Urgent Pad Recording Alerts (*EAST*). Sorry I wasn't more specific.


----------



## pdhenry

I live in the east (Harrisburg MSA) and CBS was on schedule for me.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nola, ks city, wisconsin, and houston were late, too, and they aren't in the eastern time zone - specific messages are more helpful.


----------



## pdhenry

Other timezones need their own thread.

Carping about what's posted in this thread needs its own thread also.


----------



## NorthAlabama

pdhenry said:


> Other timezones need their own thread.
> 
> Carping about what's posted in this thread needs its own thread also.


there's no such thing as separate eastern and central time zone broadcasts by the networks, so your suggestion makes little sense.


----------



## pdhenry

Football games are live in all time zones.
Sunday evening programming is by time zone - 60 Minutes is on at 7 PM in many (probably most) markets across the country.
As a result, the east coast is most often affected by football overruns, and on the west coast it's almost unheard of.
The name of this thread is *Urgent Pad Recording Alerts (EAST).*



PopcornGuy said:


> The purpose of this single forum thread is to allow TCF users in the Eastern Standard Time zone to receive an instant email notification when something scheduled later in the day is running late due to sports or other television events. If successful, a separate thread can be created for other time zones.


If overruns happen as often where you live as they do where I live, it might be useful for someone (you?) to start a thread titled *Urgent Pad Recording Alerts (CENTRAL)* but this isn't it. Then you can follow that thread and you won't have to read about my delays and I won't have to read about yours.

But some people really don't like when discussions about this thread clutter up this thread so I won't respond further about this in this thread.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

pdhenry said:


> Football games are live in all time zones.
> Sunday evening programming is by time zone - 60 Minutes is on at 7 PM in many (probably most) markets across the country.
> As a result, the east coast is most often affected by football overruns, and on the west coast it's almost unheard of.
> The name of this thread is *Urgent Pad Recording Alerts (EAST).*
> If overruns happen as often where you live as they do where I live, it might be useful for someone (you?) to start a thread titled *Urgent Pad Recording Alerts (CENTRAL)* but this isn't it. Then you can follow that thread and you won't have to read about my delays and I won't have to read about yours.
> 
> But some people really don't like when discussions about this thread clutter up this thread so I won't respond further about this in this thread.


Eastern and Central are the same thing...i.e., what shows at 8:00 Eastern shows at 7:00 Central, which is the same time.


----------



## Toni

You guys are fighting over something stupid. Some markets, but not all, ran late because the particular games listed in the CBS tweet several posts up ran long. So it was not all East, or all Central, but only those markets.

But the bottom line is people use this thread to help with those delays. If it doesn't pertain to you, just scroll by! You're not required to respond to everything you see on the internet. Stop fighting over it. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## That Don Guy

TKnight206 said:


> Are you sure it's 4pm Eastern and not 4:25pm Eastern?


Keep in mind that Minneapolis, Miami, Charlotte, Baltimore, and Jacksonville did not have a 1:00 Eastern game on Fox because the local teams in those cities had a 1:00 game on CBS. Presumably, Fox's football coverage in those cities started at 4:00 Eastern, rather than asking the Fox stations to air 15 or 20 minutes of local programs.


----------



## danderson400

Could be a delay tonight on Fox...Browns-Raiders still in progress....


----------



## Toni

CBS is running about 15 minutes late due to football. 60 Minutes was scheduled to begin at 6:30 Central (7:30 Eastern) and started at 6:43 instead. (DFW if markets matter.)


----------



## NorthAlabama

it impacts all markets this week:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046548103875022848


----------



## JoeKustra

NorthAlabama said:


> it impacts all markets this week:


If they had kept to their schedule only the SE would have been affected. CBS chose to mess up other markets. But it was an interesting OT ending.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs eastern & central time zones running 7 minutes late:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054156555069808640


----------



## JoeKustra

After my update today, I found that The Tonight Show has the wrong season and episode number. The OAD is ok, but the next three days are not in my To Do List.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs eastern & central time zones running 10 minutes late:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061781278997893120


----------



## astrohip

NorthAlabama said:


> cbs eastern & central time zones running 10 minutes late:


Even thought the scroll on the bottom said 8:40/7:40, they started at 8:36/7:36. It shouldn't matter to those of us recording, but if a live TV viewer planned on showing up at :40, they would miss the first 4 minutes.

Really, CBS?


----------



## NorthAlabama

astrohip said:


> Even thought the scroll on the bottom said 8:40/7:40, they started at 8:36/7:36. It shouldn't matter to those of us recording, but if a live TV viewer planned on showing up at :40, they would miss the first 4 minutes.
> 
> Really, CBS?


wow, our market began about 10min 30sec late, so it must be regional...again...


----------



## astrohip

NorthAlabama said:


> wow, our market began about 10min 30sec late, so it must be regional...again...


Hmm, I didn't realize that was even possible. Wonder why the local affiliate (CBS Houston) would do that? Get to the news (and other local programming) asap?


----------



## astrohip

astrohip said:


> Even thought the scroll on the bottom said 8:40/7:40, they started at 8:36/7:36. It shouldn't matter to those of us recording, but if a live TV viewer planned on showing up at :40, they would miss the first 4 minutes.
> 
> Really, CBS?


I'm going to retract this post (fake news!). I think some bad weather we had earlier in the day contributed to the DirecTV Genie being off on some internal timers. When I watched it on my TiVo (same CBS affiliate, different house), it started at the 10 minute mark.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime in eastern & central time zones is running 3 minutes late due to sports overrun:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1066852664611205120


----------



## NorthAlabama

due to cbs sports overrun, central and eastern time zones are running late, but by slightly different amounts -

chicago, charlotte, tampa, states of wi, mi, ks, mo, ne, & ia, and parts of ar, ok & tx, are 27 minutes late:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069390420642226176
nycity, nashville, hartford, state of tn, and parts of states vt, tn, ky, & ms, are 24 minutes late:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069388873032097792my market isn't listed, but i'm running 24 minutes late, so* i'm padding by 30 minutes*.


----------



## Mr Tony

Heads up the late FOX game went long (29 minutes to be exact) so if you're recording the Miss Universe pageant and you are in the following markets
Minneapolis
Cincy
Nashville
NYC
Jacksonville
Miami

its running 29 minutes late


----------



## NorthAlabama

due to sports overrun, cbs primetime in eastern & central time zones is running 17 minutes late:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079541639910047744


----------



## Mike Lang

Presidential address tonight at 9 pm Eastern time will be broadcast on multiple major networks, including NBC, ABC, CBS, PBS, and Fox’s broadcast networks and cable outlets. 

Run time is not definite so pad everything during that block and after.


----------



## JoeKustra

I had to power cycle my Roamio. After the guide update (it happens), I have tonight's TDS showing as a repeat. Still has 1/24/19 as OAD but Sen. Kamala Harris as the guest. It's supposed to be Chuck Todd, and watching MTP Daily, Chuck said he would be on. Anyhow, it dropped off my TDL.


----------



## pdhenry

FWIW, my bolt has been up for awhile and the guide shows a new episode with Kamala Harris tonight.


----------



## JoeKustra

pdhenry said:


> FWIW, my bolt has been up for awhile and the guide shows a new episode with Kamala Harris tonight.


Last minute change: it was Chuck.


----------



## DVR_Dave

CBS is running 40 minutes late tonight (East/Central).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109964046944468992


----------



## DVR_Dave

CBS is running 16 minutes late tonight (East/Central)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112494328373379072


----------



## DVR_Dave

CBS is running 21 minutes late (East/Central)

Due to golf delay #CBS primetime schedule delayed for EAST/CENTRAL Time Zones ONLY.

New Times:
#60Minutes 7:21pmET/6:21pmCT
#RedLine 8:21ET/7:21CT
#NCISLA 10:21ET/9:21CT


----------



## Mr Tony

CBS running 7-8 minutes late (EAst/Central)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127713019943948288


----------



## series5orpremier

CBS Tweet (@CBSTweet) Tweeted:
CBS Tweet on Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163226710600327168


----------



## Mr Tony

unless it runs on time expect CBS delays in Minneapolis, Charlotte, Atlanta, Philly, and Most of Indiana since they are carrying the CBS late game


----------



## JoeKustra

CBS has the Eagles/Redskins early. NBC has Sunday Night Football. I think this is a regional thing.


----------



## Mr Tony

14 minutes late today

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170837845507854336


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> CBS has the Eagles/Redskins early. NBC has Sunday Night Football. I think this is a regional thing.


That was FOX not CBS. But in the cases above Minneapolis, Charlotte, Atlanta, Philly all had the late CBS game (Mpls, Philly and Charlotte had a home game and in those cases the Singleheader network always takes the opposite slot. Atlanta didnt have to but was smart to do that)
Indiana was due to Colts playing the late slot


----------



## Mr Tony

So next week these markets for sure have the CBS late game (CBS singleheader again next week)
Washington DC
Baltimore
Green Bay
Pittsburgh
Cincy
as those have home games in the early FOX slot

Ones who most likely will also show the late CBS game as their team plays early FOX game
Minnesota (confirmed per my guides)
Dallas

The others are Seattle, Arizona and San Fran but its moot point for those areas. Prime Time starts on time there


----------



## Mr Tony

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173376476843892736


----------



## Toni

CBS in East Coast and Central time zones are delayed 47 minutes due to football overruns.


----------



## Mike Lang

Toni said:


> CBS in East Coast and Central time zones are delayed 47 minutes due to football overruns.


17 minutes.


----------



## Toni

Due #NFL overrun #CBS Sunday programs delayed in East/Central Time Zones ONLY. New start times #60minutes 7:47ET/6:47CT #BB21 8:47ET/7:47CT #NCISLA 9:47ET/8:47CT #MadamSecretary 10:47ET/9:47CT


----------



## Toni

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175920555783909377


----------



## Mike Lang

Toni said:


> 47 minutes


They were scheduled to start on the half hour, not the hour.


----------



## Toni

Mike Lang said:


> They were scheduled to start on the half hour, not the hour.


Ahh gotcha. I hadn't noticed that.


----------



## Mike Lang

Another 16 minutes late tonight for CBS.


----------



## Mr Tony

12 minutes late in a few markets

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180984169213526016


----------



## Mr Tony

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186059528917278721


----------



## series5orpremier

FOX primetime could use a 3 minute pad tonight since The Simpsons got started almost 3 minutes late due to doubleheader football.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime in eastern/central time zones is 11 minutes late:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188602945299861504


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime is running 7 minutes late in eastern & central time zones:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1191153471929470977


----------



## ClearToLand

60 Minutes started at 08:00 into the 1P originally scheduled 7:30pm time here in NJ, FYI...


----------



## series5orpremier

Pad your FOX primetime lineup by 5 minutes 11/10 in the East/Central time zones due to football coverage overrun.


----------



## Space

Sorry for the late notice, but CBS in the NYC area started 12 minutes late, so pad your recording of Madam Secretary.


----------



## ClearToLand

60 Minutes started at 12:39 into the 1P originally scheduled 7:00pm time here in NJ, FYI...


Spoiler



I fell asleep this week. Where's @NorthAlabama ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193682917077045249


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime is running 18 minutes late in eastern/central time zones:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196230075219247104


----------



## ClearToLand

60 Minutes started at 18:40 into the 1P originally scheduled 7:30pm time here in NJ, FYI...


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime is running 14 minutes late *ONLY *in following areas: *Tennessee*, northern *Florida *and *Georgia*, parts of *Alabama*; *Washington DC*, *Chicago*, *Cleveland*, *Philly *and* Bowling Green*:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198758647016255488


----------



## Mr Tony

2 minutes over this week
not too bad considering there were 2 late games


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201298527671877632


----------



## NorthAlabama

ok, i know this is barely noticeable, but some people (me!  ) really like to watch to the end of their recordings to see what's happening on the next episode, so with that in mind -

cbs primetime is running *2* minutes late in eastern and central time zones:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201301361129746433


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime is running 15 minutes late in eastern and central time zones (this includes the *madam secretary* *series finale*, fyi):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203842652317184001


----------



## ClearToLand

60 Minutes started at 16:02 into the 1P originally scheduled 7:30pm time here in NJ, FYI...


----------



## JoeKustra

My feed added the 15 minutes and two minutes. So 17 minutes late.


----------



## JoeKustra

Whitehouse Virus briefing at 7pm EDT.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

I miss all the posts: sports screwed up my CBS Sunday night shows!

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amnesia

What are sports?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

From the TV Premiere Dates web site:

NBA HORSE Challenge







Sports/Live event ESPN, 7p
In an attempt to air a sport, ESPN has enlisted current and former NBA and WNBA stars to play games of "HORSE" together yet separately (with each player shooting on their own home courts). We assure you that this is an actual event that is happening.

 (The last bit was necessary because they're known for the occasional joke entry.)


----------



## astrohip

Rob Helmerichs said:


> (The last bit was necessary because they're known for the occasional joke entry.)


This is one of my favorites...


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime in eastern/central time zones is running 7 minutes late (pga golf):


----------



## Mr Tony

Since CBS has not tweeted it yet heads up if you had the late game in the Eastern or Central time zones....

27 minutes late
markets affected
All of Minnesota except Mankato (or if you get Fargo or Sioux Falls nets)
All of Wisconsin
All of Michigan EXCEPT Alpena and Traverse City/Cadillac markets
Chicago
Cincy
Dayton
Lexington
Baton Rouge
Atlanta
Philly


----------



## Mr Tony

and there it is

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305289454236708869


----------



## Mr Tony

20 minutes late in the Eastern/Central time zone


----------



## series5orpremier

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307829826582016000


----------



## NorthAlabama

unless your guide has 60 minutes starting at 7pm like mine, then it's 10 min. early...


----------



## pdhenry

YTTV delayed the start of the recording as appropriate, then cut it off at the scheduled 8:30 stop time.


----------



## Toni

pdhenry said:


> YTTV delayed the start of the recording as appropriate, then cut it off at the scheduled 8:30 stop time.


Which is literally the ONLY reason I record Love Island. I just surround my favorite shows with useless recordings because I'm tired of the guide data nonsense.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Tony

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310358724448403458


----------



## Lenonn

unclehonkey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310358724448403458


My TiVo had football listed from 4-8 (eastern) and then _Big Brother. _Based on that, I assumed _60 Minutes _wasn't airing. Guess I'll just catch it on CBS All Access.


----------



## Space

Fox is also delayed 6 minutes in the NYC area. The Simpsons started 6 minutes late.


----------



## Mr Tony

Fox is delayed 6 minutes in the East & Central time zones


----------



## Mr Tony

12 minutes late tongiht


----------



## Mr Tony

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312901374154162177


----------



## Taco Corp

Big Brother's ToDo entry was bungled for football... the game is now over and BB has begun.


----------



## phox_mulder

CBS had a 60 minute version and a 70 minute version ready, depending on when Football ended.
Football ended 10 minutes early, so they quickly wrapped and aired the 70 minute version.

No way could any DVR kept up with last minute changes like that.
Whole night was a cluster anyway, with the Football game being added last minute.


----------



## Mr Tony

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315440806493212673


----------



## Mr Tony

CBS running 10 minutes late in these markets ONLY
-Minneapolis & Rochester (MN)
-Chicago
-Detroit
-Indianapolis
-Atlanta
-Charlotte
-Jacksonville
-Miami, West Palm Beach and Ft Myers
-New York City and Albany


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317966948265717760
So they listed Mason City (well Rochester/Mason City) but leave out Minneapolis?
Cincy got the early game so that is wrong also


----------



## Mr Tony

10 minutes late tonight


----------



## Mr Tony

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320512490422235136


----------



## Mr Tony

CBS game ran waaaay long tonight.... 37 minutes late tonight

markets affected
-Minneapolis, Rochester and Duluth, MN
-All of Wisconsin
-Cleveland
-Miami


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323061901316689920


----------



## morac

FOX animated shows are starting 7 minutes late because of Football. At least they are in the Philly area.


----------



## morac

Saturday Night Live is delayed because of the Notre Dame game going into double overtime. It will start 30 minutes after the end of the game. I would pad at least an hour.


----------



## kdmorse

morac said:


> Saturday Night Live is delayed because of the Notre Dame game going into double overtime. It will start 30 minutes after the end of the game. I would pad at least an hour.


Crawl says it will start in 4 minutes, at 11:54pm.

Edit: Started at 11:52PM
Edit: (On the east coast, EST)
Edit: Apparently not all affiliates are airing it live


----------



## astrohip

kdmorse said:


> Crawl says it will start in 4 minutes, at 11:54pm.
> 
> Edit: Started at 11:52PM


Here in Houston, they went to the local news. So it won't be at the :52.

Obviously can't speak for any other cities.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs east & central time zones are running 15 minutes late due to football overrun.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325602526880739328


----------



## Mr Tony

actually 15 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325601091849875456


----------



## Mr Tony

since everyone got a CBS late game (3 different options) CBS has 3 different E/C start times (they are not allowed to do bonus coverage to sync up)

Red-Buffalo/Arizona
Green-Miami/Chargers
Blue-Denver/Raiders


----------



## Mr Tony

This was for areas with Miami/Chargers game...5 minutes late


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328128511358373888


----------



## Mr Tony

Denver/Raiders game 28 minutes late


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328133178284904448


----------



## Mr Tony

Buffalo/Arizona game 35 minutes late


----------



## lhvetinari

Buffalo/Arizona (Chicago) - 60 Minutes started 6:35 CST. Adjust accordingly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Tony

Buffalo/Arizona game

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328136356141305858


----------



## danderson400

CBS was late last night.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330669682848776193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330669395132104704


----------



## JoeKustra

I live in the Wilkes-Barre DMA. No delay on CBS.


----------



## Mr Tony

JoeKustra said:


> I live in the Wilkes-Barre DMA. No delay on CBS.


it was only for areas that had a CBS late game


----------



## Mr Tony

CBS programming will only be 5 minutes late tonight


----------



## Mr Tony

well CBS says 4 minutes 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333209500640182272


----------



## JoeKustra

It's a rounding issue. 60 Minutes started 4 minutes and 30 seconds late.


----------



## series5orpremier

Not a pad issue, but season pass holders of NBC Tuesday night shows *The Voice, Weakest Link and Transplant *need to make sure their show(s) is(are) in their To Do List scheduled to record tonight. As of a minute ago my program guide was showing the rescheduled Steelers/Ravens game as airing tonight on NBC instead of the regular shows, which is incorrect. That game is now scheduled to be on NBC Wednesday afternoon. I had to force a connection to the TiVo server to update the program guide, which corrected the problem. If your program guide hasn't updated yet this afternoon your shows won't record.


----------



## Mr Tony

If you had the Indy/Raiders late game prime time is running 9 minutes late

markets include
Minnesota
Indiana
Fargo
Cincy
Louisville
Dallas
Tampa


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338275569595604993


----------



## MScottC

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh fond memories of the days before digital video servers when we had to run all of those different network delays off of different sets of tape machines.... what a swinal coital activity


----------



## Mr Tony

CBS running 30 minutes late due to football


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340825548340121600


----------



## Mr Tony

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343349427142979584


----------



## Mr Tony

CBS running 15 minutes late due to football


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345894430813741058


----------



## JoeKustra

unclehonkey said:


> CBS running 15 minutes late due to football


I guess "Classic" is the new word for "repeat".


----------



## series5orpremier

FOX football overrun: The Great North AND Family Guy both need 15 minutes of padding, stat.


----------



## Regina

Daytona 500 delayed by weather...I don't think any of "Animation Donination" will be on tonight! The race is on hold as now (8:24 pm EST) and is scheduled to restart at approximately 9 pm EST. So we will have to wait another week for the Valentines Day episodes!


----------



## morac

Regina said:


> Daytona 500 delayed by weather...I don't think any of "Animation Donination" will be on tonight! The race is on hold as now (8:24 pm EST) and is scheduled to restart at approximately 9 pm EST. So we will have to wait another week for the Valentines Day episodes!


They said the episodes will air next week. If you don't cancel your recordings, you'll need to manually schedule.


----------



## morac

Fox east coast (Philly and maybe other markets) is running 6 minutes behind.


----------



## NorthAlabama

it's march madness, so pad your east/central cbs prime-time shows accordingly...

eta: cbs hasn't tweeted anything at this point, but by my tivo clock, they're 28 minutes late, fyi...


----------



## morac

Too late now, but Fox was running about 7 minutes late again this week.


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime in east/central time zones running 25 minutes late due to sports overrun...


----------



## Mr Tony

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381388684172222468


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime in east/central time zones running 30 minutes late due to sports overrun...


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime in east/central time zones running an hour and 14 minutes late due to sports overrun...


----------



## NorthAlabama

NorthAlabama said:


> cbs primetime in east/central time zones running an hour and 14 minutes late due to sports overrun...


did you catch when my edit was?  i was grilling steaks when 60 minutes started, had no idea it was already an hour late, and not only did i forget to pad my own recording, i realized i was off by an hour...oh, well, i can catch it on paramount+...old age?


----------



## ManeJon

Are there really any sports programs that end on time? Doesn't seem like it on Sundays in particular


----------



## NorthAlabama

it's a discussion for a different thread, but there are networks that plan better to allow for overruns, and cbs isn't one of them (many threads have addressed the reasons over the years) - that said, this was a particularly lengthy overrun i doubt could have been avoided, even with the best planning.


----------



## pdhenry

YTTV correctly recognizes that the program.in question ends late (and automatically extends the recording) and that the following program starts late (and delays the start of the next programs recording) but as a rule it doesn't recognize that the next program will end late as well...


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime in east/central time zones running 10 minutes late due to sports overrun...


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime in east/central time zones running 4 minutes late due to sports overrun...


----------



## Mr Tony

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442264019646119941


----------



## Mr Tony

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442275662341935104


----------



## ClearToLand

While notices from CBSTweet (or Cali Badger) are nice '_reminders_', I put my trust in the clock on my TiVo unit recording from FiOS. And it shows that CBS 60 Minutes started at 7:04:20 PM EDT (Oh for the good old days when shows started and ended ON THE HOUR!  ).

Thus I padded 60 Minutes for 5 minutes at the end and if The Equalizer was scheduled to record this week, I would start my manual recording at 8:04 PM EDT and, if I had a tuner to spare, pad the end by 1 minute; NCIS: Los Angeles at 9:04 PM EDT plus 1, SEAL Team at 10:04 PM EDT plus 1 (October 10 folks).

By rare stroke of luck (i.e. 'Bright Idea' ™©® ), I set Alexa to broadcast a house-wide reminder at 7:30 PM EDT to "Check CBS for a football overrun".


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime in east/central time zones running 4 minutes late due to sports overrun...


----------



## phox_mulder

NorthAlabama said:


> cbs primetime in east/central time zones running 4 minutes late due to sports overrun...


I think you are missing a 1, 14 minutes late, but could be depending on where you live and what game(s) were in your area.


----------



## Mr Tony

phox_mulder said:


> I think you are missing a 1, 14 minutes late, but could be depending on where you live and what game(s) were in your area.


nope it was only 3 minutes late. Denver game got done before Pitts/GB
(BAL-DEN to PIT-GB with 1:11 left.)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444808036065939456


----------



## phox_mulder

Here the the time zone that doesn't matter (or exist, according to CBS), they switched to the PITT game after the Denver game ended.


----------



## NorthAlabama

phox_mulder said:


> I think you are missing a 1, 14 minutes late, but could be depending on where you live and what game(s) were in your area.




Mr Tony said:


> nope it was only 3 minutes late. Denver game got done before Pitts/GB
> (BAL-DEN to PIT-GB with 1:11 left.)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444808036065939456


cbs fails to round up, regardless of how close it is to the next minute - technically, it was a few seconds shy of 4 minutes, and since it takes cbs forever to post the actual delay, i round up and post the time shown by my personal clock (which is very close to network time).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

phox_mulder said:


> Here the the time zone that doesn't matter (or exist, according to CBS), they switched to the PITT game after the Denver game ended.


So I guess "World-wide (and parts of Canada)" doesn't include Mountain Time?


----------



## Mr Tony

16 minutes late if you had Chicago vs Las Vegas as your late CBS game 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447341047084994565


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime in east/central time zones running 26 minutes late due to sports overrun...


----------



## Mr Tony

3 minutes behind tonight (I actually thought it was 4...but anywho pad accordingly)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460043578642558978


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime in east/central time zones running 30 minutes late due to sports overrun...


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime in east/central time zones running 11 minutes late due to sports overrun...


----------



## NorthAlabama

cbs primetime in east/central time zones running 10 minutes late due to sports overrun...


----------



## SteveD

CBS primetime is running 41 minutes late due to ncaa basketball overrun.


----------



## ManeJon

Basketball will run late tonight so pad recordings on CBS


----------



## ClearToLand

CBS primetime in east/central time zones running 50m36s late due to sports overrun...


----------



## series5orpremier

Surprise January 6 hearing added on short notice: Tuesday June 28 1pm/Noon ET/CT


----------



## terpfan1980

series5orpremier said:


> Surprise January 6 hearing added on short notice: Tuesday June 28 1pm/Noon ET/CT


Thanks, I suppose that will likely negatively impact airing of GH which won't make my wife too happy.


----------



## sharkster

I guess The View won't be on tomorrow. 1pm is 10am here, and that's when ABC airs The View. They air the hearings, which I suppose IS the right thing. I think it annoys me because I can totally imagine that the people who really NEED to learn what is actually going on are not the ones who will tune in anyway. Might as well just keep it on cable and I would imagine it's also online.


----------



## Mr Tony

CBS running 32 minutes late

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571650505457438720


----------



## Mr Tony

4 minutes behind

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589416155525304320


----------



## Mr Tony

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591947211130441729


----------

